# مناظرة روحية...........مع المشرف الجميل ايموند



## سرجيوُس (13 أبريل 2013)

*نعمة وسلام من ملك السلام
الرب الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى

كلنا  سمعنا عن المناظرة بانه تكون بين طرفين وكل منهما له فكره,ويخرج منه طرف  خاسر والاخر غالب,الا اننا اليوم فى نوع جديد من المناظرات وهو مجرد  نقاش....الكل سيخرج مستفيد وكسبان,لانه مناظرة لبناء الروح,وفى وجود  الروح,وتتواجد ايضا ثمار الروح ومنه المحبه

كنت اتحدث مع استاذى وحبيبى ايموند 
فكنا بصراحة بنتكلم فكذا مووضوع وتطرقنا الى موضوع فى غاية الاهمية وهو
ان  لو الخطية تغلبت وتملكت على قلب الانسان,واصبحت عادة فى حياته,ولكنه مازال  هناك بصيص من الامل فى ضميره الذى يبكته,او قول مناخس الروح  له........فسئلت اخويا الحبيب..هل لو الانسان غصب نفسه على ترك تلك الخطية ,هل سيكون هناك فائدة؟؟ام خلاص السوس عشش فالخششب وماعادت هناك فائدة؟؟
نتكلم فالموضوع دا وبعدين نخش فالنقطة الى بعديه​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 أبريل 2013)

فى انتظار المناظرة


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

جملة ماعرفش ينفع تتقال ولا لأ....ولو مش مكانها امسحوها عادي:


لا يوجد شيء اسمه "ضاع للأبد" او "انتهى"....مهما كان خاطئاً ومهما تملكت الخطية فيه....وإلا فده اعتراف مننا بعجز ربنا

دائماً هناك امكانية


----------



## aymonded (13 أبريل 2013)

أولاً مكتوب: أجرة الخطية هي موت (رومية 5 : 23)، ثم الشهوة إذا حبلت تلد خطية والخطية إذا كمُلت تنتج موتاً (يعقوب 1: 15)
 والسؤال المطروح، هل ممكن لميت أن يقوم من ذاته، فمهما ما كانت أعمال الإنسان صالحة أو غصب نفسه عليها يستحيل أن يُخرج منها حياة، لأن الموت يتبعه الفساد طبيعياً، والإنسان الذي يحيا في جسد الخطايا أي الإنسان العتيق المكبل بقيود الخطايا والذنوب مستحيل أن يصبح روحاني من ذاته أو يقدر أن يُثمر ثمر يليق بالروح [ هل يجتنون من الشوك عنباً أو من الحسك تيناً ] (متى 7: 16):
 [ .. لما كنا في الجسد كانت أهواء الخطايا التي بالناموس تعمل في أعضائنا لكي نُثمر للموت " (رو7: 5)؛ [ أنا جسدي مبيع تحت الخطية ] (رومية 7: 14) .
 [ فإن الذين هم حسب الجسد فيما للجسد يهتمون، ولكن الذين حسب الروح فبما للروح. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو موت، ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة لله، إذ ليس هو خاضعاً لناموس الله لأنه أيضاً لا يستطيع. فالذين هم في الجسد لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله ] ( رومية 8: 5 – 8)


 وكمثال: حينما يزرع الفلاح ويضع في الأرض بذرة غير صالحة معطوبة، فأنها تنمو وفق طبيعتها الكامنة فيها، فإنها أن نمت تخرج منها شجرة غير صالحة، لا حل لها سوى قطعها وتنقيب الأرض وتهيئتها لزرع جديد آخر، لأن لا فائدة من إصلاح الشجرة القديمة على الإطلاق مهما ما صنع لها، لذلك الرب نفسه لم يأتي ليصلح الطبيعة القديمة بل لكي يخلقها فيه خلقاً جديداً، لأنه بحسب ما هو مكتوب باختصار، أننا دُفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت لكي تسري حياته فينا ونحيا معه ونصير خليقة جديدة وكل الأشياء العتيقة تمضي وتزول لأننا نخلع جسم الخطايا متحدين بمصدر الحياة الذي أقامنا معه، إذ كسر شوكة الموت وأباد الخطية وازال سلطانها أي الموت، وقد وُلدنا فيه إنساناً جديداً روحانياً مخصص لله وفيه الروح القدس روح القيامة والمجد والحياة، لأنه حياة الخلود التي لنا من الله الحي...
 والأصل في غصب النفس، هو حينما يكون الإنسان في حالة من الكسل والتراخي، فلابد من أن يغصب نفسه لو كانت عنده الإرادة الصالحة في قلبه، لأن أي رغبة في معرفة الله والاقتراب منه هي إشارة بليغة عن رغبة النفس الداخليه، ولكن غصب النفس لا يغسل القلب من الخطية والدمار التي ألحقته بالقلب، وليس معنى الخطية نفسها مجرد فعلها، لأن فعل الخطية ما هي إلا ثمرة القلب الخفي، والإنسان وهو ميت وفي الإنسان العتيق لا يستطيع أن يفعل برّ أو يحيا بقوة الوصية في المسيح يسوع، مهما ما غصب نفسه، بل غصب النفس في هذه الحالة هو خرابها وفقدها بالتمام، لأنه لو نجح في ذلك سيدخل في كبرياء القلب وعدم معرفة الله قط، لأنه سيظن أن فيه حياة الله وهي خارجاً عنه، لأنه يحيا بإرادته الخاصة حسب الإنسان العتيق وليس بقوة الله...
 
 لكن السؤال: *متى يبدأ الإنسان في التوبة* وسأكتب كما كتبت في المنتدى سابقاً: 
 ومن المستحيل أن يبدأ الإنسان في التوبة إلا لو اكتشف شقاؤه وتيقن من ضعفه وتعرف على عار الخطية المشين ونخس قلبه الروح القدس حتى يستفيق من غفلته، ولا يبدأ الإنسان في عمق أصالة التوبة إلا إذا صرخ من الألم: [ ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي: من يُنقذني من جسد هذا الموت !!! ] (رومية 7: 24) 
 وفي تلك الساعة يشق ظلمة قلبه نور المسيح الحلو فينطق من كل قلبه : [ أشكر الله *بيسوع المسيح ربنا* ] (رومية 7: 25) 


 يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير:[ أن من يأتي إلى الله، ويرغب أن يكون بالحق شريكاً للمسيح ينبغي أن يأتي واضعاً في نفسه هذا الغرض: ألا وهو أن يتغير ويتحول من حالته القديمة وسلوكه السابق، ويُصير إنساناً صالحاً جديداً، ولا يتمسك بشيء من الإنسان العتيق. لأن الرسول يقول: [ أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خلقية جديدة ] ( 2كورنثوس 5: 17)، وهذا هو نفس الغرض الذي من أجله جاء ربنا يسوع، *أن يُغير الطبيعة البشرية ويُحولها ويُجددها، ويخلق النفس خلقة جديدة، النفس التي كانت قد انتكست بالشهوات بواسطة التعدي*. وقد جاء المسيح لكي يوّحد الطبيعة البشرية بروحه الخاص، أي روح الله، وهو قد أتى ليصنع عقلاً جديداً، ونفساً جديدة، وعيوناً جديدة، وآذاناً جديدة، ولساناً جديداً روحانياً، وبالاختصار *أناساً جدداً كلية*، هذا هو ما جاء لكي يعمله في أولئك الذين يؤمنون به. إنه يُصيرهم أواني جديدة، إذ يمسحهم بنور معرفته الإلهي، لكي يصب فيهم الخمر الجديد، الذي هي روحه ، لأنه يقول إن " الخمر الجديدة ينبغي أن تُضع في زقاق جديدة " (متى 9: 17) ]*عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 44 فقرة 1 ص 332**؛ الطبعة الرابعة – ترجمة الدكتور نصحي عبد الشهيد يناير 2005؛ مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس – المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية؛ نصوص آبائية 85*
إذن لابد من أن يتحرك قلب الإنسان عالماً أن رجاءه في الله الحي الذي يُغير النفس ويُقيم الميت، ويفعل مثل نازفة الدم يلمسه بالإيمان فتخرج منه قوة تشفي نفسه وتعطيه قلباً جديداً وروحاً شريفة في داخله، اي يخلق فيه قلباً نقياً جديداً، لذلك أصل التوبة هو العودة للنفس مثل الابن الضال، ثم يقرر بوضوح أنه يقوم الآن ليذهب لأبيه الفاتح حضنه له ومنتظر عودته إليه، صارخاً له أكسيني برك وأعطيني نعمة، لأن بك وحدك أغلب وانتصر...
​


----------



## aymonded (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> جملة ماعرفش ينفع تتقال ولا لأ....ولو مش مكانها امسحوها عادي:
> 
> 
> لا يوجد شيء اسمه "ضاع للأبد" او "انتهى"....مهما كان خاطئاً ومهما تملكت الخطية فيه....وإلا فده اعتراف مننا بعجز ربنا
> ...



أحب أكمل كلماتك يا جميل بتعليق صغير سبق وكتبته من مده طويلة جداً في موضوع آخر:
 يقول العلامة ديوناسيوس الأريوباغي: [ أليس حقاً أن المسيح يتقرب بودٍ شديد من الذين يحيدون عنه، ويحاول معهم متوسلاً إليهم أن لا يستهينوا بحبه. وأن لم يُظهروا إلا النفور والتصامم عن سماع مناداته، ألا يظل هو نفسه محامياً وشفيعاً عنهم ]

  أرسل شخص ( كاهن ) رسالة للعلامة ديوناسيوس قائلاً: أنه طرد إنسان أرتد عن الإيمان مع الوثني الذي رده عن الإيمان وألقاهم خارج الكنيسة عندما رآهم فيها، وأخذ يفتخر بهذا بصفته غيور على بيعة الله ، وقد *رد على هذه الرسالة العلامة ديوناسيوس قائلاً* :


[ يسوع في وقت آلامه، كان يطلب من الآب الصفح عن أولئك الذين كانوا طغاة نحوه، ولكنه عَنَّف تلاميذه الذين كانوا يرون أنه ينبغي أن يُعاقب بدون رحمة نفاق أولئك السامريين الذي رفضا أن يقبلوه " (لوقا 9: 53 – 56). أما إذا كنت تكرر القول مرات عديدة في رسالتك لي، أنك لم تطلب الانتقام لنفسك شخصياً، بل لله، قُل لي بالحق: *أيُنتَقم بالشرّ عن من هو الخير الكُلي ذاته ؟ " أليس لنا رئيس كهنة قادر أن يترفق بضعفاتنا *" (عبرانيين 4 : 15)، بل يتغاضى عن كل سيئاتنا ويرأف بنا، وهو الذي جعل نفسه ضحية " كفارة لخطايانا " (1 يوحنا 2: 2).
ربما يُمكنك أن تبرر نفسك بأن تُردد بعض الأمثلة من العهد القديم (عن الذين غاروا غيرة للرب وانتقموا له) مثل فينحاس (عدد 25: 13)، وإيليا (1ملوك 18: 40). ولكن بعضاً من التلاميذ الذين لم يكن لهم شيء من روح الوداعة واللطف وأرادوا أن يتمثلوا بالسابق ذكرهم، لم يُرضي المسيح، وهو مُعلمهم الإلهي، (لم يرضى) أبداً بهذا (لوقا 9: 54). وهكذا كان مخلصنا يُعلَّم بلطف الذين يُعارضون التعليم الإلهي، لأنه *هكذا ينبغي*: أن *يُهذب الجُهال، لا أن يُعاقبوا؛ أن يؤخذ بيد الأعمى للسير به في الطريق السوي، لا أن يُلكز أو يُلكم *]​   [ هل مسرة أُسر بموت الشرير يقول السيد الرب إلا برجوعه عن طرقه فيحيا ] ( حزقيال 18: 23)​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 أبريل 2013)

إقــــــــــــــــــرار 

أقر أنا الموقع أدناة 
بإن أى مشاركة من الأخ أيمن موافقــــــــة عليها تماماً ، و تقيمى له مُقدماً وبدون أى ضغوط 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والإحترام ​
المقر بما فية 

الملكة هيلانة 
أم الملك قسطنطين ​


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2013)

انا بقول الجهاد مع نعمة ربنا بيؤدى الى قيامه الميت وتوبة القلب


----------



## aymonded (15 أبريل 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انا بقول الجهاد مع نعمة ربنا بيؤدى الى قيامه الميت وتوبة القلب



كده صح لأن الجهاد لا يأتي لإنسان عتيق لم يدخل بعد في حرية مجد أولاد الله، يعني مثلاً ابن اتولد في قصر ابيه، وله حياة خاصة تختلف عن أي إنسان آخر، وعليه أن يجتهد في التحصيل وأن يطيع أبيه بصبر ويحتمل المشقات التي تأتي عليه من جراء تعليمة وتهذيبه، ويحتمل أيضاً عصا تأديب والده المحباً له، حتى يتربى وفق الحياة التي تتناسب مع وضعه، لذلك فأن حياة التغصب لا تأتي لإنسان يحيا في الظلمة بعيد عن النعمة، والموضوع اختصاره في *الطاعة*، *طاعة الإيمان*، لأن إبراهيم لما الله قال له أخرج من بيتك وعشيرتك فأطاع وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يذهب، وبذلك برهن على محبته لله عملياً في الواقع العملي المُعاش بطاعته وتسليم أموره كلها لله بلا أي نقاش أو جدل، رغم إخفاقة أحياناً زي لما نزل لمصر حينما حدثت مجاعة ولم يستشير الله الذي دعاه ليخرج حسب قصده، لكن الله يُصحح الأوضاع حتى لو أخفق فيها الإنسان، لكن هذا يتطلب قلب *يُريد *الله فعلاً وليس كلام ولا قول، بل على مستوى الفعل والعمل بجدية، المهم *يكون ابن فعلاً وليس عبد*، لأن الابن يبقى في البيت، أما العبد حتى لو اجتهد فهو ليس ابناً ولا يرث سيده مهما ما بذل من إخلاص وجهد، والله في الأساس لم يكن في قصده انه يخلق مجرد عبيد في معزل عنه يغصبون أنفسهم على العمل الصالح، لذلك حينما أخطأ الإنسان أراد أن يكون خلاصه مضموناً ويحقق القصد من خلقه، وهو أن يكون ابناً لهُ في الابن الوحيد، ليرث كل شيء ويكون لها نصيباً مع الله موثق ومؤكد...
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2013)

السؤال الى بعدو
خش عليه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هل ممكن لو الانسان بيحب الخطية وبقت جزء كبير فقلبه
وعاوز يتوب ؟؟هل هناك طريقة؟؟ام ان شهوة القلب تغلب الارادة؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 أبريل 2013)

*المناظرة بتكون لرأين مُختلفين 
لكن  إنتو الإتنين كلامكم ورأيكم واحــــــــــــــــد 

سرجيوس بيقول........... الجهاد مع نعمة ربنا 
*


> سرجيوُس قال:
> 
> 
> > انا بقول *الجهــــــــــاد مع نعمة *ربنا بيؤدى الى قيامه الميت وتوبة القلب


*
والأخ أيمن من رأية .،، إن رغبة الإنسان وإرادتة ........هما شرط طريق الجهاد وأخذ نعمة من ربنا  
*


> aymonded قال:
> 
> 
> > [*]   يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ أن من يأتي إلى الله، ويرغـــــــــــــــــــــــــــب أن يكون بالحق شريكاً للمسيح ينبغي أن
> ...


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2013)

انا قولت


> *
> كلنا  سمعنا عن المناظرة بانه تكون بين طرفين وكل  منهما له فكره,ويخرج منه طرف  خاسر والاخر غالب,الا اننا اليوم فى نوع جديد  من المناظرات وهو مجرد  نقاش....الكل سيخرج مستفيد وكسبان,لانه مناظرة  لبناء الروح,وفى وجود  الروح,وتتواجد ايضا ثمار الروح ومنه المحبه*


----------



## aymonded (15 أبريل 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> السؤال الى بعدو
> خش عليه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هل ممكن لو الانسان بيحب الخطية وبقت جزء كبير فقلبه
> وعاوز يتوب ؟؟هل هناك طريقة؟؟ام ان شهوة القلب تغلب الارادة؟؟



بص يا جميل جمع المتناقضين صعب للغاية ويدل على مرض في القلب، لأن هناك فرق بين واحد بيحب الخطية ويدبر ويُخطط لأجل تتميمها بسبب محبته لها، وبين واحد مش بيحب الخطية وضعيف وبيتغلب منها لأنه بيتعثر كتير ولكنه يبغضها ولا يُريدها، فمستحيل واحد يحب الظلمة والموت ويبحث عن الحياة، لأن الحب في مفهومه هو بذل، لأن توبة بدون بذل وترك من القلب، فأنها توبة مريضة لم يدخل الصليب فيها، لأن محبة الخطية هنا أقوى من محبة الله، فلو الإنسان عايز يتوب لازم يتنازل ويبيع من قلبه الخطية ويبتعد عنها ويطلب المعونة من الله، يعني لو أنا شايف إني مريض بس باحب المرض تفتكر حتى لو ذهبت للطبيب وكتب على علاج أنا هاخده والا سيغلبني حب المرض !!!

فالمحبة هي الأساس المُحرك للسلوك، والإنسان أحياناً يخدع نفسه ويقول أصل أنا ضعيف ومش قادر، مع أن حب الخطية هو اللي إرادته مياله نحوه، وما يقوله من جهة الضعف هو حجة المريض المعتل الذي لا ينظر لطبيب النفس، لذلك يُخطئ دائماً بتكرار وتواصل وأحياناً يصل لحد العناد مع الوقت، لأن الخطية خطيرة جداً، لذلك تكرار خطية بعينها دواماً تعتبر على طول نقص في محبة الله وزيادة في محبتها، وكيف لإنسان يعرف أن هناك طعاماً مسموماً سيقتله ومع ذلك يستمر على تناوله !!!!

وهاعطيك مثل صغير، كان هناك نسر وجد ورأى قطعة لحم على لوح ثلج فنزل ليأكلها وهو فوق اللوح لأن كان جزئها الأسفل متجمد لاصق في اللوح فلم يستطيع التقاطها ليطير بها في مكان آخر، وكان في آخر هذا المجرى العائم على وجهه قطعة ضخمة من الثلج مصب لشلال قوي، ولكن قال في نفسه سآخذ في أكلها بنهم وعند اقتراب صخرة الثلج من المنحدر سأفرد جناحي العظيمتين والقويتين لأعود أحلق مرة أُخرى، وظل يأكل في قطعة اللحم وعند القرب من المنحدر حاول أن يطير ولكن قدماه قد تجمدتان بسبب قوة البرودة ولم يستطع التحليق وانجرف مع التيار ومات، لذلك الرب قال بنفسه: [ ولكثرة الإثم تبرد محبة كثيرين ]، وهذا هو مشكلة وجع النفس الداخلي في حب الظلمة أكثر من النور لأنها تميل للطبع الشرير وتُطفأ محبة الله، ومع الوقت يترك الإنسان الله ولا يشعر به على وجه الإطلاق، ويبدأ يشك فيه .. الخ الخ
فلو لم تأتي النفس للرب وتضع في قلبها أن تتغير وتتحول ولا تتمسك بشيء من الإنسان العتيق، فأنها ستخسر النعمة وتفقد المحبة إلى أن تضيع بالتمام لذلك الكتاب يقول: الخطية خاطئة جداً، وأيضاً من يقدر يضع ناراً في حجرة ولا تحرقه... 
​


----------



## aymonded (15 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *المناظرة بتكون لرأين مُختلفين
> لكن  إنتو الإتنين كلامكم ورأيكم واحــــــــــــــــد
> 
> سرجيوس بيقول........... الجهاد مع نعمة ربنا
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (15 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> جهاد النعمة عند أولاد الله يختلف عن جهاد الناموس عند الذين يحاولون الوصول لله بقدراتهم الشخصية والاتكال على أعمالهم.


 

هذا بيت القصيد .... جهاد النعمة أسمه يدل عليه لأنه يكون مصحوبا بمؤازة الروح القدس الذي استلمناه في المعمودية والذي يصلي فينا بأناة لا توصف كما يقول الكتاب المقدس، في حين جهاد الناموس يكون بالأتكال على القدرات الشخصية فقط.

يحضرني هنا قصة رمزية لطيفة تشبه جهاد النعمة الى حلبة المصارعة، وتقول:

إثنان يتصارعان على الحلبة وبينهما حكم المفروض أن يكون حياديا لأ يأخذ جانب واحد ضد الآخر. 

عالمنا الساقط يشبه الحلبة للمؤمن إذ هو  يصارع ضد الشر والخطية والرب هو الحكم المنحاز ضد الشر ويأخذ جانب المؤمن دائما.


----------



## aymonded (15 أبريل 2013)

أشكرك كتير يا أمي على هذا التعليق لأن فعلاً جهاد النعمة يختلف عن جهاد الناموس الواقع على قدرات الإنسان بدون قوة الله
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أشكرك كتير يا أمي على هذا التعليق لأن فعلاً جهاد النعمة يختلف عن جهاد الناموس الواقع على قدرات الإنسان *بدون قوة الله*​


*جهاد الناموس غرضه التقرب لله - بمحاولة تطبيق ناموسه بكل حرفية *
*فكيف لا يعطى الله قوة لمن يريد التقرب اليه ؟*​


----------



## aymonded (15 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جهاد الناموس غرضه التقرب لله - بمحاولة تطبيق ناموسه بكل حرفية *
> *فكيف لا يعطى الله قوة لمن يريد التقرب اليه ؟*​



سلام لشخصك العزيز، لأ يا أجمل أخ حلو مش ده المقصود من الكلام خالص ولا هو محوره، فليس المقصود بكلمة ناموس من الناحية اللاهوتية تطبيق وصايا الله حسب النعمة الذي أخذها الإنسان بالإيمان بالمسيح، اي بمحاولة العمل بالقدرة الشخصية، اي محاولة تطبيق الوصية على حساب أجر، لكي يقول الإنسان إني استطعت أن أفعل هذا، اي تبرير الإنسان لنفسه مثل الفريسي الذي وقف يفتخر بأعمال الناموس التي عملها أمام الله على اساس أنه بها صار باراً، مع أنه لم يدخل في سرّ محبة الله في علاقة شركة على اساس نعمة ممنوحة من الله، وأنه يتمم وصية الله بالحب لا على سبيل انتظار أجر كعبد، فالقصد من الكلام يا جميل هو عدم الحصول على نعمة الله والاتكال على ناموس الأعمال لذلك قال الرسول: 
[ لست أُبطل نعمة الله لأنه إن كان بالناموس برّ فالمسيح إذاً مات بلا سبب ] (غلاطية 2: 21)، لأن لو كان حد قدر يبرر نفسه امام الله بأعمال الناموس فلماذا يتجسد الله الكلمة ويأتي في الجسد ليعطينا بره الخاص طالما نحن نستطيع ان نبرر أنفسنا أمامه بأعمالنا الشخصية !!!
لذلك يقول الرسول: [ لأنه بأعمال الناموس كل ذي جسد لا يتبرر أمامه لأن بالناموس معرفة الخطية ] (رومية 3: 20)، لأن الناموس أظهر نفسي كم انا خاطي وساقط، لأن الناموس مرآة لكشف الإنسان أمام نفسه، ولا يستطيع ان يصل لله ولا يبرر (أي يكون بريء) نفسه أمامه لأن الناموس يحكم على أعماله، لأن من أخطأ في واحده فقد أخطأ في الكل، وعلى الإنسان لو اتكل على أعماله بقدراته الإنسانية بتنفيذ الناموس، فأنه ينفذه بتمامه كما هو بدون أن يخطئ فيه مرة واحدة، ويظل ثابتاً فيه، ومن هو الذي استطاع أن يفعل هذا أو يفعله، لذلك لن يتبرر أو يستطيع أن يدخل تحت الحكم وتتم براءته ويصير مبرراً امام الله، لذلك يقول الرسول: [ إذ نعلم أن الإنسان لا يتبرر بأعمال الناموس، بل بإيمان يسوع المسيح، آمنا نحن أيضاً بيسوع المسيح لنتبرر بإيمان يسوع لا بأعمال الناموس، لأنه بأعمال الناموس لا يتبرر جسد ما ] (غلاطية 2: 16)، ويقول أيضاً: [ أُريد أن أتعلم منكم هذا فقط أبأعمال الناموس أخذتم الروح أم بخبر الإيمان ] (غلاطية 3: 2).

عموماً لفهم موضوع الناموس والأعمال والبرّ بالإيمان، ممكن مراجعة رسالة غلاطية لأنهمشروح فيه الموضوع بدقة وتدقيق شديد.. كن معافي
​


----------



## aymonded (15 أبريل 2013)

فالناموس مؤدب الشعوب للمسيح الرب، فهو مربي الغرباء  عن الله، ليكشف لهم عورة القلب الداخلي، لأنهم لا يزالوا تحت سلطان الموت:  [ الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية ] (عبرانيين 2: 15)،  فالموت استعبد الإنسان بدون أن يشعر وقد انجرف فيه وسار نهج حياته، ففقد  كل حس بالحياة والتقوى والنور الإلهي الفائق، لأن الظلمة غطت كيانه كله، لذلك قد أُعطى الناموس بسبب التعديات وتفشي الموت من جيل لجيل، لأن البشر بعد السقوط ابتدئوا يخترعون الشر حتى أنهم فسدوا بالتمام  ولم تنفعهم حتى التوبة نفسها لأن عفونة الموت تفيح من أعماق قلوبهم لذلك  أعطى الله الناموس للإنسان ليتعرف على مدى فساده كميت في قبر الشهوة لذلك يقول الرسول : [  فلماذا الناموس !!! قد *زيد **بسبب* التعديات إلى أن يأتي النسل الذي قد وعد له مرتباً بملائكة في يد وسيط ] (غلاطية 3: 19)، وهذا هو نفع الناموس لكي *يكشف القلب* مثل مرآة يشاهد الإنسان فيها نفسه فيتعرف على هيئته وشكله !!!

​ أما الذين *آمنوا *بالرب يسوع *وقبلوه *و*ذاقوا* الموهبة السماوية و*نالوا*  الميلاد الثاني، لا يحتاجون للناموس كمربي، لأنه لم يعد مرآة خارجية لهم  بل صار محفوراً بالنور في قلبهم بإنسان جديد فوقاني مخلوق في المسيح يسوع *مستعد لأعمال صالحة* حسب التقوى بالروح الذي صار قوة فيه تحركه على قدر ما ينظر للمسيح الرب فهو ينمو في كل من يدخل في سر محبة الله وطريق التقوى...

​ فالإنسان *موضوع بين طريقين*،  يا إما يسير في واحد فيكون له الحياة، أو يسير في آخر ويكون له الموت،  فأما يكون تحت الناموس كمؤدب ومدين لأعماله التي يحاول أن يعملها بإنسانيته الساقطة الضعيفة، يا إما يكون تحت النعمة كإنسان جديد مولود من فوق حاملاً قوة الله سراً في قلبه، فتصير  وصية الله كناموس حياة محفور في قلبه، فيسلك بقوة حياة يسوع الذي فيه ناموس  روح الحياة أعتقنا من ناموس الخطية والموت (أنظر روية 8)

وهذا هو الفرق ليس في الناموس كوصية الله، بل في الإنسان الساقط والواقع تحت ضعف، ويحيا في العبودية، والإنسان الجديد الذي صار خليقة جديدة في المسيح يسوعن له روح الحياة الذي يحركه لكي يطبق وصية لاله بحب صادق وسهولة شديدة لأنه نال إمكانية جديدة من فقو يقدر بها أن يطبق الوصية بفرح ومسرة وليس غصب وبتكدر، ومرة يعيش بوصية ومرة يكسر أخرى ليصرخ [ من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت ]، بل يكون حاملاً قوة الله ليعمل الأعمال الصالحة بالنعمة [ لأننا نحن عمله مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة *قد سبق الله فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها* ] (أفسس 2: 10)
​


----------



## aymonded (15 أبريل 2013)

*لمزيد من التفاصيل ممكن الرجوع لهذا الموضوع*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199273
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 مايو 2013)

كدة افحام فالمدخلة الاولى............سوف نعود فالمووضع الاخر


----------



## aymonded (4 مايو 2013)

ماشي يا جميل رجعنا للموضوع من تاني
والف حمد لله على السلامة نورت الموضوع بعد غيبه أيام هذه عددها
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 مايو 2013)

هو انا كدة ابقى هارب يا حج


----------



## aymonded (4 مايو 2013)

لأ مش هارب انت يظهر نسيت الموضوع فتأخرت علينا حبتين 
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
طب نخش فالسؤال الى بعده
قال الاب سيؤفان الناسك
للصلاة ثلاث درجات
1-صلاة بلا عقل وبلا قلب
2-بعقل وبلا قلب
3-بعقل وبقلب
السؤال بقى هووووووووووووو
كيف يصل الانسان الى المرحلة الاخيرة ؟؟
وهل لو هناك طياشة فكرية يمتنع الانسان عن الصلاة؟


----------



## aymonded (4 مايو 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> طب نخش فالسؤال الى بعده
> قال الاب سيؤفان الناسك
> للصلاة ثلاث درجات
> ...



أولاً كل سنة وانت طيب مملوء من نعمة الله وفرح الروح القدس، روح القامة والمجد
*1* - حينما يُريد الإنسان أن يدخل في علاقة مع الله لم يكن أساسها توبة الصليب، بمعنىأن الإنسان لم يتب التوبة الحقيقية التي تُأهل قلبه لقبول سرّ الحياة الداخليه وهذا يظهر في ضعف الإرادة أمام الشهوات، لأن ضعف الإرادة تحركه الشهوات. والشهوة الخاصة التي يميل إليها القلب، هي محبة للذات لم تدخل أعماق محبة يسوع المصلوب، ولم يدخل الصليب إلى أعماقها، لأنه مكتوب: [ الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات ] (غلاطية 5: 24)
وعادة الإنسان المغموس في شهواته الخاصة متعلقاً بها جداً ويحبها حتى انه يبذل وقته لأجلها كثيراً، فأنه حينما يُريد ان يُرضي ضميره المتوجع (لو كان ضميره حي) من جراء التبكيت في أنه يحيا في الشر ويريد أن الله يكون معه ويباركه، فأنه حينما يقف ليُصلي، فأنه يصلي بالفم وعقله يكون واقفاً لا يتحرك بفهم ووعي لما يقوله، لأنه يتمتم بعض الكلمات ليس لعقله سلطاناً عليها إذ انه يتكلم بلا فهم، وبالطبع حينما يكون بلا فهم سيكون بلا قلب أيضاً لا يشعر بالكلمات ولا تتحرك عواطفه من نحوها كما أنها لا تعبر عن شخصيته ولا أحاسيسه امام الله، لذلك فهو متغرب عن الحضور الإلهي، والله لا يسمعه لأنه مكتوب: [ الرب من السماء أشرف على بني البشر لينظر هل من فاهم طالب الله ] (مزمور 14: 2)

وهناك أيضاً من هم لهم صورة التقوى وينكرون قوتها وقد اعتادوا منذ الصغر على الوجود في الكنيسة ويقومون بالواجبات الروحية شكلاً وبلا فهم أو وعي، لكن قلبهم مبتعد بعيداً عن الله، وهذه حالة من عدم الاستنارة وعدم معرفة الله ولكن تربوا على هذا ولكنهم لم يدخلوا في علاقة حقيقية مع الله...

 *2 *- هناك من هم عرفوا عن الله فكراً ولم تتحول في داخلهم لحياة مُعاشه في شركة حقيقية مع الله، فمظهرهم مظهر المؤمنين الأتقياء ولكن باطنهم لم يتغير أو يتحول عن ما هما فيه داخلياً، لكن اكتفوا بالمعرفة العقلية، وصلاتهم بالتالي هي صلاة العقل الواعي لما يقول، لكنها لم تكن من القلب بل بالعقل والفكر فقط، وحينما يكتفون بهذا يظلون في مرحلة العقل التي هي مطلوبة في البداية لأن كثيرين يبدأون معرفة الله بالعقل، وهذا لا غرابه فيه لأن العقل نفسه مخلوق فيه ملامح من الفكر الإلهي لذلك ممكن الإنسان بالعقل يصل لأفكار ساميه عن الله وتكون صحيحة، ولكن أن توقف عندها فقط واكتفى بها، وعاش وسط الناس كمعلمبدون أن يدخل في شركة الحياة وان تنزل المعرفة لقلبه، فأنه يُشل روحياً ويقف عند العقل حتى أنه يصدق - بسبب معرفته - أنه يعرف الله فعلاً ويقوُّم الناس ويُسلم النور لمن هم في الظلمة، مع أنه لا يعرف سوى معلومات وافكار حلوة وساميه عن الله، لكنها في عقله فقط ولم تتحول في داخله لشركة وخبرة وحياة، لذلك يقف عند هذه المرحلة ولا يتقدم قط، وهاذ مكا نراه في البعض أنهم يكتبون حسناً ويتكلمون حسناً جداً عن الله، ولكننا نستغرب جداً حينما نجدهم يتحولون عن الطريق الإلهي بعد فترة من الخدمة ويصيرون ضد الله وكل ام كتبوه أو علموا به ...

*3 *- حينما يبدأ الإنسان يعي مدى خسارة قلبه وهو بعيد عن حياة الشركة مع الله الحي، وكم يحتاج لله فعلاً بكل نفسه وعقله وقلبه، فأنه حينما يقف أمام الله، يقف بانسحاق وفي شوق عارم أن يمتلئ من الله وأن ينال منه قوة، لذلك يقف بكل ملكات نفسه ويقدم الفكر والقلب لله الحي، فهو يُصلي بالذهن والروح ايضاً، والصلاة تخرج من قلبه وتُنطق بكلامات فمه بفهم عقله وكل وعيه، لذلك وفي هذه الحالة ينال قوة من الله لأنه منفتح عليه ويريد ان يمتلئ منه ويدخل في سر الشركة المقدسة...

وعموماً لا نستطيع أن نقول أن مرحلة العقل غير نافعه للإنسان ولكنها ناقصة اشتياقات القلب بحركة النفس كلها نحو الله، وهذا يأتي من تصحيح المسيرة والرؤيا الحقيقية حسب قصد الله، مع تقديم توبة حقيقية مزروع فيها الصليب الذي منه تنطلق التوبة الحقيقية... هذا باختصار وإيجاز شديد
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 مايو 2013)

> هناك من هم عرفوا عن الله فكراً ولم تتحول في داخلهم لحياة مُعاشه في شركة حقيقية مع الله،


انت ازاى تطلب م حد فاول الطريق ان صلاته تتحول لحياه؟
وهل ينفع ذلك؟؟ام صعب؟


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انت ازاى تطلب م حد فاول الطريق ان صلاته تتحول لحياه؟
> وهل ينفع ذلك؟؟ام صعب؟



تقصد: إزاي تطلب من حد في أول الطريق أن صلاته تتحول لحياة ؟

هذا أولاً ليس طلب لكنه توجيه روحي، بمعنى إني ارفع نظر المُصلي أن تكون صلاته تنبع من قلبه وعن شعوره بالاحتياج الحقيقي لله الحي لكي ينال قوة الحياة الأبدية في المسيح يسوع، وذلك لكي يصب الله في قلبه الحياة الإلهية، وبمعونة الروح القدس تتحول صلاته في داخله حياة على مستوى التطبيق بالطاعة لأن حياة الله بدأت تُصب في داخله بقوة الله وعمل الروح...

والموضوع سهل لأن الصلاة لا تتحول لحياة بفعل بشري إنساني بحت، لأن الإنسان بذاته وبشخصه لا يقدر أن يصنع برّ الله أو يحيا بحياة الله من ذاته وبمفرده، لذلك أهمية الصلاة هو أن يطلب الإنسان ملء الروح القدس، ويطلب أن يعطيه الله قوة حياة القداسة وطهارة القلب من الداخل...

ولا بد أن نعي يقيناً أن هذا هو عمل الله وليس عملي أنا، أنا كل عملي يبدأ حينما تحل في داخلي قوة الله فأُطيع الوصية لأن النعمة حاضرة عندي وقوة الله في داخلي أشعرها تملكني وتشدني إلى فوق، ولا ينبغي أن ننسى قول الرب في هذا الصدد: [ أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان، الذي يثبت فيَّ وأنا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير لأنكم *بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً* ] (يوحنا 15: 5)

فكثير من المبتدئين سبب تعثرهم هو محاولة أن يحيوا حياة القداسة بدون المسيح وانتظار قوة الله أن تحل عليهم بطلبها بإصرار وإيمان ليلاً ونهاراًُ، لأن كثيرين بيفرحوا بأنهم بدئوا حياة التوبة ويظنوا أنهم قادرين بإرادتهم على تكميلها بممارسة طقوس وصلوات تنبع من إرادتهم فقط، ولكنهم نسوا أن يطلبوا المعونة الإلهية ليتمم الله توبتهم وينميهم في الروح ويعطيهم قوة في الإنسان الباطن لكي يحيوا به ويقدروا على كل شيء فيه كما هو مكتوب: [ أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني ] (فيلبي 4: 13)، لأني بدون المسيح الذي يقويني لن استطيع شيئاً قط، لأن كل ما هو إلهي لازم يأتي من الله وحده لأنه ليس صناعة بشرية، لأن أن كنت أنا أقدر أعيش حسب الوصية بمفردي وأحيا الحياة الإلهية بقدرتي فلماذا أتى الله متجسداً في ملء الزمان ليجدد طبيعتي ويزرع في داخلي حياته الخاصة لكي استمد قوتي منه وأن تكون حياته هي حياتي، لكي به أحيا وأتحرك وأوجد....​


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
هو انا مش هعرف اقفشك فحاجة هههههههههههههه
لسة جاى من العشية وتعبان لى عودة يا جميل!!


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2013)

براحتك يا جميل، كن معافي في قوة النعمة المُخلصِّة آمين
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 مايو 2013)

> هذا أولاً ليس طلب لكنه توجيه روحي،


 '[FONT=&quot]طبعا انا مش هقول لك هو فيه حد ممكن يكون مش عارف انه محتاج لربنا,لان دا ممكن يحصل والانسان كون مستنى حد يقول ليه اصحى فوق​​ ​ ​ ​ ​ [FONT=&quot]





> ، بمعنى إني ارفع نظر المُصلي أن تكون صلاته تنبع من قلبه


[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]دا صعب يكون فاول الطريق لان هناك ثلاث درجات فالصلاة كما قال الاب ثيؤفان الناسك[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


> ​ أن حياة الله بدأت تُصب في داخله بقوة الله وعمل الروح...​


[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]كيف يحدث هذا؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وكيف يشعر الانسان بذلك؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وماذا افعل انا لكى يحدث هذا؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 

> لذلك أهمية الصلاة هو أن يطلب الإنسان ملء الروح القدس


 [FONT=&quot]ماذا اذا كان الانسان مبتدىء فى حياة الروح؟فصلاته بكل تاكيد ستكون بلا عقل وبلا قلب,فهل لو طلب الانسان هذا بلا قلب وبلا عقل,يُستجاب له؟ام يسمع ذلك الصوت القائل انت تعبدنى بشفتيك؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 

> فكثير من المبتدئين سبب تعثرهم هو محاولة أن يحيوا حياة القداسة بدون المسيح


 [FONT=&quot]صعب دا اوى!!!!!!!!![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بس ممكن فعلا الانسان فاول الطريق ميكونش عارف انه لازم يلجا للمسيح وفعلا يعتمد على قوته,بس انا شاي فان الانسان بيحاول يوصل لشىء معين كالقداسة والبر على سبيل المثال!!!طب هو ليه عاوز يوصل لكل دا؟؟؟علشان ربنا ولا المووضع فى حد ذاته هدف؟؟؟بكل تاكيد فكلتا الحالتين ربنا هيتدخل ويصحح تلك المفاهيم المغلوطة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولكن  ماذا يفعل الانسان؟؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ايطلب من الله قلب يحبه به؟؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ام يطلب معونة تجعله يحب ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ام يطلب النعمة لتحل فى قلبه؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اعتقد ان الثلاث امور هم  واحد وليس هناك خلاف[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كن معافى فى ملىء النعمة يا جميل[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صليلى ورد عليا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يا رب تهرب ههههههههههه[/FONT]​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (8 مايو 2013)

سلام لشخصك العزيز، أخي الحبيب لو راحعت الرد الول على كلام الأب ثيؤفان هاتفهنم قصدي بكمال الردين معاً
 
1 - طبعا انا مش هقول لك هو فيه حد ممكن يكون مش عارف انه محتاج لربنا,لأن دا ممكن يحصل والانسان كون مستنى حد يقول ليه اصحى فوق...
 
حبيب قلبي الغالي الرب وضع في الكنيسة مُعلمين لأجل البنيان، والإنسان في البداية عادة فرح الله بيجتاح قلبه لأنه التقى بالسيد الرب ولمس قلبه وأعطاه نعمة بعد أن كان في معزل تام عنه، فبيشعر أن النعمة رفعته وانه منتصر على شهواته القديمة وبيحب أن يقف يُصلي أمام الله، ويظن أنه وصل للكمال لأجل قوة الفرح التي في حياته الشخصية وانفتاح بصيرته على الله، ولكنه غير واعي للتعليم لكي يواصل حياته ويتبني في الروح، لذلك كلنا نحتاج للتعليم، لذلك الرب وصع في الكنيسة أن يكون البعض معلمين والبعض مبشرين.. الخ وهذا كله لأجل بنيان النفس ونموها السليم والصحيح، لذلك من المهم أن كل واحد يبحث عن معلم يستلم منه الخطوات التي تبني حياته لكي ينمو روحياً، لأنه مثل الطفل المولود يحتاج أولاً إلى اللبن العقلي العديم الغش، وأن ينمو شيئاً فشيئاً إلى أن يأخذ الطعام الجامد الذي للبنين الذين نموا في النعمة...
 
2 - دا صعب يكون في أول الطريق لأن هناك ثلاث درجات فالصلاة كما قال الاب ثيؤفان الناسك كيف يحدث هذا؟
حبيب قلبي الغالي كلام الأب ثيؤفان الناسك لا يقصد قط أن هذه الخطوات لابد ان تكون هكذا كأنهم درجات سلم مرتبة من الضروري نصعد عليها، لكنه بيتكلم عن الذي لا يعلم طريق الحق بعد ولم يلتقي بعد مع الله الحي، ولم يدخل في سرّ الإيمان العامل بالمحبة، فالصلاة بلا عقل ولا قلب تكون عادة في إنسان لم يعرف طريق الرب بعد ولم يدخل فيه فهو لازال في الخارج يفعل مجرد أعمال شكلية مظهريه لا علاقة لها بالحياة المسيحية ويظن أنه يعيشها مخدوعاً بأعماله...
أما الدرجة الثانية كما قلنا سابقاً بعقل وبلا قلب، هنا واحد وعى عمل الله فكراً ولكنه لازال لم يدخل في عمل الله بعد، يعني لم يبدأ الطريق قط، بل عنده مجرد اشواق فقط لم تتحول فيه لحياة توبة بمعنى الدخول في سرّ العودة للحضن الإلهي ووعي عمل الله، فالمرحلتين الأوليتين تأتي عادة لمن لم يعرف الله بعد ولم يعي عمل الله عملياً في حياته الشخصية، ولم يدخل في حياة الشركة مع الله بعد ولا فرح لقاءه المُحيي للنفس، والدرجتين الأوليتين ليس شرط أن تاتي لكل واحد، فممكن أن يدخل الإنسان على الدرجة الثانية بدون ان يعبر بالأولى، أو ربما لا يعبر بالدرجتين ويدخل على الثالثة مرة واحدة في معرفة الله والدخول في سر الصلاة بالعقل والقلب، لأن ممكن أن يكون واحد بعيد تماماً عن لاله وليس له علاقة بالكنيسة ولا باي فكر ولم يبحث ولا فتش، ولكنه التقى بالله مثل التي امسكت في ذات الفعل، أو حتى مثل زكا.. الخ، فلم يعبر أحد فيهم على أي شكل للعبادة من الأساس....

3 - ماذا  اذا كان الانسان مبتدىء فى حياة الروح؟ فصلاته بكل تأكيد *ستكون بلا عقل  وبلا قلب*, فهل لو طلب الانسان هذا بلا قلب وبلا عقل,يُستجاب له؟ ام يسمع ذلك  الصوت القائل انت تعبدنى بشفتيك؟
 صعب دا اوى!!!!!!!!!

يا أخي الحبيب واحد بدأ في حياة الروح مستحيل يصلي بلا عقل وبلا قلب، من دخل في حياة الروح أي أنه دخل في حياة الروح القدس، يعني الروح القدس يعمل فيه، فكيف لا يصلي بالعقل والقلب !!! هذا مستحيل، المشكلة يا جميل أنك حاصر الموضوع في أن هذه الدرجات الثلاثة يقصد بها الشخص الروحاني المرتبط بالله والتقى به وتلامس معه...
أنظر للسامرية ولقاءها مع الرب !! وأنظر للخطاة ولقاءهم مع شخص ربنا يسوع !!! وانت هاتفهم القصد !!! لكن كل من لم يلتقي به وعنده معلومات فقط هذا شيء آخر تماماً، فحاول أن تفرق بين الاثنين تمام التفريق...

4 -وكيف يشعر الانسان بذلك؟ وماذا أفعل انا لكى يحدث هذا؟

 + كيف يشعر الإنسان بهذا، أنت تعلم حينما يكون الإنسان عطشان ويشرب من نبع ماء حلو وساقع في ساعة حر شديد، هنا يشعر انه ارتوى ويتيقن من هذا ولا يحتاج أن يُشرح له كيف سيشعر، لأن الشعور بالارتواء ليس مجرد حديث وكلام بل خبرة من شرب وارتوى ...
+ أما عن ماذا تفعل هو الوقوف أمام الله والصلاة بتركيز وعن حاجة إليه وتنتظر قوة الله وتطلبها ليلاً ونهاراً إلى أن تحل في داخلك لتنال قوة من الأعالي وتدخل في سرّ الشركة بقوة الله، لأن كما قلت لشخصك الحبيب هذا عمل الله وليس عمل إنسان، الإنسان فقط يتوب ويعود لحضن الله ويمسك فيه، ويحاول أن يلتمس منه القوة كما قالت المرأة نازفة الدم في نفسها [ لو مسست هدب ثوبه فقط لشفيت ] وأنت أؤمن فقط أنه قادر أن يعطيك في الصلاة وأنت تنال كل شيء منه... كن معافي
​


----------



## aymonded (8 مايو 2013)

عموماً بتركيز وتلخيص بالنسة لمراحل الصلاة الثلاثة
*أول مرحتلين يعتبروا قبل معرفة الله وبداية الحياة معه بصدق القلب وتوبته وبوعي الإيمان الحي*
1 - مرحلة قبل معرفة الله على وجه الإطلاق وقد تكون مرحلة إرضاء الضمير، أو من أجل العادة والتربية، ولكنها ليس فيها أي معرفة لله والإنسان في الحالة الأولى هذه ميت عن الله بالتمام ...
2 - وهي مرحلة تمهيدية قبل معرفة الله باللقاء الحي ولمسة الشفاء، وهي مرحلة العقل وهي حينما يبدأ الإنسان يفكر في الله يبدأ يطلبه ويلجأ إليه عقلياً فقط ولازال قلبه لم يتحرك بعد من نحوه لأنه لم يلتقيه إلا على مستوى الفكر فقط وليس بلقاء حي وشخصي معه ولمسه من جهة كلمة الحياة

*3 - المرحلة الثالثة* وهي بداية الصلاة الحقيقية والحركة الصادقة نحو الله، وفيها بيتم *ثلاثة مراحل* ، المرحلة الأولى وهي التي فيها يصلي الإنسان عن حاجة شديدة لله عالماً أنه بدونه لا شيء وهو يحتاج إليه ولفعل عمل خلاصه في حياته الشخصية، والمرحلة التي تليها هي أنفتاح القلب بالإيمان الحي بلقاء الله القدوس، ويبدأ هنا يتغير الإنسان ويدخل في سر الطريق الإلهي ويبدأ الحياة مع الله على المستوى العملي، والمرحلة الثالثة هي مرحلة النمو بالنعمة ووعي القلب والفكر معاً بالتعليم الإلهي لضبط الحياة واستمرار المسيرة مع الله والنمو في الطريق بالسهر وجهاد النعمة التي من خلالها يتشرب الإنسان من الله ويدخل في مرحلة النضوج الروحي والشركة مع الثالوث القدوس بالاتحاد بالمسيح الرب والالتصاق به وتتميم الوصية فيدخل في الحرب الروحية بسلاح الله الكامل الذي بدأ لبسه منذ بداية هذه المرحلة حسب قوة الله التي تعمل في داخله، وفي هذه الأثناء تظهر موهبة الله في الإنسان ويبدأ يعمل في الكنيسة حسب موضوعه فيها حسب ما نال من نعمة
​


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2013)

عموماً يا جميل ممكن نضع الموضوع في شرح آبائي واضح للوصول للقصد من الكلام كله كتعليم للجميع والموضوع وضعته هنا [ التغيير من يبوسة الخطية والخضوع للعريس السماوي ] ولكني أعيد كتابته في هذا التعليق واعتقد ان هذا هو الذي تُريد ان تصل إليه:

يقول القديس  مقاريوس الكبير: [ فكما أن الحديد إذا أُلقيَّ في النار يتحول عنه الجوهر  اليابس الذي لطبيعته ويصير ليناً بقدر مقامه في النار، كذلك النفس التي  تنكر العالم وتعلق شوقها بالرب بالتفتيش الكثير والكد والجهاد، *وتنتظره  انتظاراً دائماً بالإيمان والرجاء حتى تنال النار السمائية ومحبة الروح*؛ حينئذٍ تنفك من محبة العالم وتنفلت من كل فساد الأهواء، *وتتغير طبيعتها* من يبوسة الخطيئة وتخضع للعريس السمائي بحب شديد لا يوصف ] (العظة الرابعة للقديس مقاريوس الكبير – ص34)

[ النعمة حينما يلمحها الإنسان من على بُعْد، يفرح بها، ولكن *حينما تدخله القوة الإلهية وتمسك أعضاءه كلها وتستأسر قلبه ولُبَّه لمحبة الله، فإنه يتغيَّر ويصير شخصاً آخر* ] (العظة السابعة للقديس مقاريوس الكبير – ص59)​ 
[ المسكين العريان  الفقير يهلك من الجوع إذ ليس له ما يبتاعه، أما من كان ذا خزائن وأموال  فإنه بسهولة وبلا تعب يتسلط على أي شيء يمتلكه – كذلك النفس العريانة  المحرومة من شركة الروح القدس، تكون في شدة الخطية القاسية، *ومهما حاولت  فإنها لا تُثمر ثمرة واحدة من ثمار برّ الروح بالحق، إلاَّ إذا حصلت أولاً على شركة هذا الروح ذاته* ...
لذلك يجب على كل واحد أن *يغصب نفسه على التوسل إلى الله لكي يُحسب أهلاً لنوال كنز الروح القدس السماوي*، حتى يقدر أن يتمم وصايا الرب بطهارة بلا تعب أو صعوبة أو عيب، الأمر  الذي *لا يمكنه أن يتممه بدون كنز الروح حتى ولو بالغصب*، لأن النفس إذا  كانت محرومة من شركة الروح القدس، كيف تقدر أن تحصل على أعمال وغنى الروح ؟ ] ( القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 18 )​


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 مايو 2013)

نخش عالسؤال الى بعده
كيفية اقتاء الروح؟



كيف اشعل الروح؟



ماذا افعل لو رغبتى ضد الروح؟



كيف استفيد بقوة الروح؟


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2013)

*كيفية اقتناء الروح ؟*
 لا يستطيع أحد أن يقتني كنز ولا أن يسعى جدياً للحصول عليه أن لم يدرك قيمته ويعلم احتياجه الشديد إليه، هكذا الروح القدس الرب المُحيي، فهو قائم في النفوس التي اعتمدت، وهو يعمل فيها ليحثها على التوبة، فأن سمعت لصوته وتابت واعلنت احتياجها الصادق وتظل تطلبه ليلاً ونهاراً بصدق، فأنه يأتيها ويطهرها لكي يرتاح فيها ويعمل بقوته حتى تدرك كم تحتاج إليه فتتحرك نحوه أكثر وتطلبه من كل القلب حتى يملأ كل أركانها ولا يترك مكاناً إلا وينبسط عليه يوماً بعد يوم، حتى ينفرد كلياً على النفس فتمتلئ منه وتشبع من قوته فيخرج منها ثمرة الصالح، فلا تقوى عليها الأرواح الشريرة إذ لا تقدر على القرب منها قط، وتنتصر بسهولة بدون عناء ...
يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ النفس إذا كان لها إقامة في شركة الروح القدس فإن طول إقامتها في نار الروح ونوره الإلهي يحصنها ضد أي مضرة من أي روح شرير، لأنه إذا اقترب من النفس فإنه يحترق بنار الروح السمائي ] ( عظة 30 للقديس مقاريوس الكبير – ص50 ،52 )
​ 


 كيف أشعل الروح ؟

 لا تشتعل النار إن لم يتم تغذيتها بالخشب حتى تستمر في الاشتعال وكلما زاد وضع الخشب فيها تصير اشد توهجاً وقوة ملتهبة لا تنطفأ، هكذا الروح القدس يشتعل حينما تتغذى النفس بالصلاة وكلمة الله، وبتقديم الإرادة الصالحة المستعدة ان تخضع لمطاليب الروح الذي يقود النفس نحو المسيح الذي فيه تدخل لمحضر الله الآب باستحقاق دم المسيح الذي يغسل ويطهر القلب والضمير من كل عمل ميت، وهذا يُسمى [ الطاعة ] 
  يقول القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير : [ أجعلوا هذا الجسد الذي أنتم لابسونه مجمرة ترفعون فيها جميع أفكاركم ومشوراتكم الرديئة وتضعونها أمام الرب ليرفع قلوبكم إليه، وبسلطة العقل تطلبون منه أن ينعم عليكم بإتيان ناره.. من العُلى إليكم لتحرق كل ما في تلك المجمرة وتطهرها ] ( الرسالة السادسة للقديس الأنبا أنطونيوس – ص37 )
​ 


 ماذا أفعل لو رغبتى ضد الروح القدس؟


حينما تكون الرغبة ضد الروح مستحيل أن يتحرك الإنسان من هذه الحالة أن لم يكن ملازماً لها اشتياق حتى ولو من بعيد وكان ضعيفاً جداً، لنوال نعمة الله وفرح الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع، لأن لو هناك رغبة ولو بسيطة في النفس فهي نتاج حث الروح القدس للنفس حتى تطلبه، لذلك يبنغي على الإنسان أن يتمسك بالقليل الذي عنده ويتعلق بالفتيلة المدخنة التي في داخله حتى لا تنطفأ فيه ويخسر حركة الروح في داخله، لأن أحياناً بسبب التورط في حياة الشرّ وعدم سماع حث الروح على التوبة وطاعته أو المواظبة على الصلاة وقراءة الكلمة، فأن اشتياق النفس لله يكون منطفأ في القلب، مثل المصباح الذي فرغ من الوقود الذي يُساعد على اشتعال الفتيل ليُنير بقوة ووضوح، ولكن حينما ينطفأ الفتيل لا ينطفأ بالتمام مرة واحدة بل يظل يُدخن ولو تم النفخ فيه يبدأ في الاشتعال مرة أُخرى، وحينما يبدأ الاشتعال لابد من وضع الزيت فيه سريعاً أو المادة التي تساعد على استمرار الاشتعال، قبل أن ينطفأ بالتمام ويفرغ من كل ما فيه...

والسبب الرئيسي لانطفاء عمل الله في النفس هو يا أما الخضوع للكسل، والذي سيجر وراه ضربات كثيرة تجرح النفس، يا إما كثرة الشرّ والتعلق بالخطية والتمسك بها وعمل التدابير اللازمة لأجل تنفذها، لأن الخطية تُبَّرد المحبة وتطفأ نار الله في داخل القلب، فيشعر الإنسان بالبرودة وقلبه لا يعد حار في الروح بل بارداً غير قادر على التفاعل مع كلمة الله أو الصلاة...

ومن كثرة استمرار عدم تلبيته لصوت الروح بالنسبة للتوبة يتقسى قلبه حتى انه يبتعد تماماً عن الله، وقد يتركه الله فتره محروماً من صوته إلى أن يفتقده مرة أخرى بعد فترة قصيرة أو طويلة قد تصل لسنوات حتى يدرك كم أن الخطية خاطئة جداً وانه في أمس الحاجة لبرّ الله وروح القداسة لأنه ميت بسبب الخطية، وحينما يظهر الإنسان ندمه فيسعى جدياً طالباً الروح القدس بدموع قلبه بإصرار وإلحاح، يعمل الله بروحه مرة أخرى، وفي هذه الحالة يطيعه الإنسان بسهولة ويتخلى عن شهوات قلبه وكل ما في العالم من شهوة الجسد وشهوة العين وتعظم المعيشة، لأنه تأدب في الزمان الذي تركه الله لمشورة قلبه، وبدأ يطيع صوت الروح القدس الذي يأخذ من برّ المسيح ويكسيه.

 ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير:   [ الرب يرسل روحه الخفيف النشيط الصالح السماوي وبواسطته يخرج النفس التي غطست في مياه الإثم ويُصيرها خفيفة، ويرفعها على جناحه إلى أعلى السماء ويُغيرها من طبيعتها الأصلية تغييراً كاملاً ] ( عظة 44 للقديس مقاريوس الكبير ص233 )  



كيف استفيد بقوة الروح؟
حينما يأتي الروح القدس ويعمل في النفس ويرتاح فيها وتبدأ تطيعه فأنه يعمل فيها، وعلى قدر طاعتها فأنها تستفيد بعمله فيها الذي يظهر في قوة غلبة الشهوات وكل ما يعكر صفوها الروحي وهدوءها الداخلي، ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ النعمة حينما يلمحها الإنسان من على بُعْد، يفرح بها، ولكن حينما تدخله القوة الإلهية وتمسك أعضاءه كلها وتستأسر قلبه ولُبَّه لمحبة الله، فإنه يتغيَّر ويصير شخصاً آخر ] ( العظة السابعة للقديس مقاريوس الكبير – ص59)​ 
فتغيير القلب وتجديد النفس هو علامة الاستفادة بعمل الروح في القلب، والإنسان هنا لا يفعل شيء سوى الطاعة فقط حتى يرتاح الروح القدس فيه ليتغير حسب صورة الرب يسوع في القداسة وطهارة القلب ونقاوة السيرة، ويتم فيه المكتوب: [ ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة، نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ] (2كورنثوس 3: 18)​


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2013)

من المهم جداً لكي يتم كل ما قلناه هو أن الإنسان يكون رافض الخطية من قلبه ولا يُريد سوى أن يدخل في شركة حيه مع الله الحي، حتى لو ضعيف وبيسقط فيها، ومن الأهمية أن نُدرك أن لقاء الله لقاء محبة بين طرفين، طرف فائق الطبيعة كله محبة متدفقة يتنازل  باتضاع عجيب في وداعة فائقة، وطرف مشتاق وعنده جوع لما هو فائق  الطبيعة، يُريد أن يدخل في علاقة شركة خاصة مع شخص يحبه كما هو بدون غرض، يُعطيه ذاته، يركن إليه في كل صغيرة وكبيرة، يستطيع أن يسمعه  ويصغي إليه كطفل، ولا يخجل من أن يعترف بكل نقائصه أمامه ليصير له ستراً  وغطاء، بل ويكون عنده القوة لتغييره للأفضل ليكون أهلاً لحياة مقدسة طاهرة  عفيفة مملوءة صلاح وسلام وحرية وفرح لا يزول​


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2013)

طبعاً باعتذر على إني اضطررت اضطراراً لتكرار كلمات الآباء 
التي تم كتابتها سابقاً لكي أؤكد على الكلام للخبرة والحياة
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 مايو 2013)

يعنى لازم يكون فيه رغبة داخلية,وتوبة وصلاة شديدة لكى ما اقتنى الروح؟


> يقول  القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ النفس إذا كان لها إقامة في شركة الروح القدس  فإن طول إقامتها في نار الروح ونوره الإلهي يحصنها ضد أي مضرة من أي روح  شرير، لأنه إذا اقترب من النفس فإنه يحترق بنار الروح السمائي ] ( عظة 30 للقديس مقاريوس الكبير – ص50 ،52 )


حلوة المفولة دى


> لا تشتعل النار إن  لم يتم تغذيتها بالخشب حتى تستمر في الاشتعال وكلما زاد وضع الخشب فيها  تصير اشد توهجاً وقوة ملتهبة لا تنطفأ، هكذا الروح القدس يشتعل حينما تتغذى  النفس بالصلاة وكلمة الله، وبتقديم الإرادة الصالحة المستعدة ان تخضع  لمطاليب الروح الذي يقود النفس نحو المسيح الذي


يعنى اقراء فالانجيل,اتناول اعترف اصوم..........وسائط النعمة يعنى


> حينما تكون الرغبة ضد الروح مستحيل أن يتحرك الإنسان من هذه الحالة أن لم يكن ملازماً لها اشتياق


طب الجسد يشتهى ضد الروح........
والانسان بطبيعتى مياله للخطاء
وبولس الرسول بيقول  انه الخطية الساكنة فيه هى التى تفعل
يعنى معنى كدة فيه حاجتين بتاثر عالانسان تبكيت الروح والخطية
ومرة الانسان يميل لدى ومرة لدى................


> لذلك يبنغي على  الإنسان أن يتمسك بالقليل الذي عنده ويتعلق بالفتيلة المدخنة التي في داخله  حتى لا تنطفأ فيه ويخسر حركة الروح في داخله،


كيف اتمسك؟؟
وكيف اخسر الروح؟





> والسبب الرئيسي لانطفاء عمل الله في النفس هو كثرة الشر والتعلق بالخطية والتمسك بها وعمل التدابير اللازمة لأجل تنفذها، لأن الخطية تُبَّرد المحبة وتطفأ نار الله في داخل القلب، فيشعر الإنسان بالبرودة وقلبه لا يعد حار في الروح بل بارداً غير قادر على التفاعل مع كلمة الله


وماذا يفعل الانسان فى تلك الحاله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع العلم ان الخطية قد تكون مسيطرة عليه.وقد تكون لسه فى مرحله التكوين الاولى





> حينما يظهر الإنسان ندمه فيسعى جدياً طالباً الروح القدس بدموع قلبه بإصرار وإلحاح، يُرسل الله روحه مرة أخرى ليعمل فيه، وفي هذه الحالة يطيعه بسهولة ويتخلى عن شهوات قلبه وكل ما في العالم من شهوة الجسد وشهوة العين وتعظم المعيشة، لأنه تأدب في الزمان الذي تركه الله لمشورة قلبه، وبدأ يطيع صوت الروح القدس الذي يأخذ من بر المسيح ويكسيه.


الكلمتين دو لحلوين جدا قريتهم مرتين


> ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير:    [ الرب يرسل روحه الخفيف النشيط الصالح السماوي وبواسطته يخرج النفس التي  غطست في مياه الإثم ويُصيرها خفيفة، ويرفعها على جناحه إلى أعلى السماء  ويُغيرها من طبيعتها الأصلية تغييراً كاملاً ] ( عظة 44 للقديس مقاريوس الكبير ص233 )


هل معنى ذلك ان الانسان ينتظر عمل روح الله؟؟ام يجتهد ويشترك معاه؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 مايو 2013)

> : [ النعمة حينما  يلمحها الإنسان من على بُعْد، يفرح بها، ولكن حينما تدخله القوة الإلهية  وتمسك أعضاءه كلها وتستأسر قلبه ولُبَّه لمحبة الله، فإنه يتغيَّر ويصير  شخصاً آخر ] ( العظة السابعة للقديس مقاريوس الكبير – ص59)


يا ريت بجد



> من المهم جداً لكي يتم كل ما قلناه هو أن الإنسان يكون رافض الخطية من قلبه


ولكن الرفض لا يحمى من الوقوع فيه


> لا يُريد سوى أن يدخل في شركة حيه مع الله الحي، حتى لو ضعيف وبيسقط فيها


جميل جدا





> ومن الأهمية أن  نُدرك أن لقاء الله لقاء محبة بين طرفين، طرف فائق الطبيعة كله محبة متدفقة  يتنازل  باتضاع عجيب في وداعة فائقة، وطرف مشتاق وعنده جوع لما هو فائق   الطبيعة، يُريد أن يدخل في علاقة شركة خاصة مع شخص يحبه كما هو بدون غرض،  يُعطيه ذاته، يركن إليه في كل صغيرة وكبيرة، يستطيع أن يسمعه  ويصغي إليه  كطفل، ولا يخجل من أن يعترف بكل نقائصه أمامه ليصير له ستراً  وغطاء، بل  ويكون عنده القوة لتغييره للأفضل ليكون أهلاً لحياة مقدسة طاهرة  عفيفة  مملوءة صلاح وسلام وحرية وفرح لا يزول


امين حبيبى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 مايو 2013)

> طبعاً باعتذر على إني اضطررت اضطراراً لتكرار كلمات الآباء
> التي تم كتابتها سابقاً لكي أؤكد على الكلام للخبرة والحياة


ولا يهمك يا جميل
من افضل المواضيع تقريبا الى انفتحت واخطرهم
ومن افضل الردود واجملهم منك
ربنا يباركك

اياك والهرب ههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2013)

*الخلاصــــــــــة *
 الإنسان وهو لازال بعيد عن عمل الله لا يقدر على أن يتحرك من ذاته ويستحضر النعمة مهما ما بذل من طاقة أو جهد، ومن الطبيعي أن تميل نفسه دائماً نحو الشهوة التي تسكن أعضاؤه لأنه لم يدخل بعد في سرّ التجديد بالروح، ولكن حينما يشعر بحركة الروح القدس في داخله من جهة أن له اشتياق نحو الحياة الشريفة مع الله، وانه يحثه على التوبة بكونه يشعر بتأسفه على السنين التي اضعت في حياة الشر والفساد وقد كرهت نفسه هذا الأمر ويُريد الله عن صدق، فأنه يتمسك بشوق قلبه من نحو الله عن طريق أنه يتحرك للصلاة كل حين ولا يكف قط حتى ينال قوة الروح في باطنه، وحينئذٍ سيدخل فرح لقاء الله الحي في قلبه، الذي هو بنفسه من يُطهره ويقدسه ويسكب فيه ناره حتى تحرق كل الشرور ولا يتبقى منها شيئاً قط طالما استمر مع الله بالطاعة والخضوع لصوته دائماً... 
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 مايو 2013)

نخش عالسؤال الى بعدوووووووووووو
كيف اعرف ارادة الله؟
كيف اكون مقاوم لتلك الارادة؟
كيف اسير مع تلك الارادة


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> نخش عالسؤال الى بعدوووووووووووو
> كيف اعرف ارادة الله؟
> كيف اكون مقاوم لتلك الارادة؟
> كيف اسير مع تلك الارادة



سلام لشخصك العزيز
أولاً السؤال ممكن نقسمة لجزئين، وهو ما هي مشيئة الله التي قصدها ويُتممها لأجل حبيبه الإنسان !!! وما هي إرادة الله في حياتي الشخصية المتفقة مع مشيئته لخلاص نفسي حسب التدبير !!!

وأولاً ينبغي أن نتيقن أنه تستحيل معرفة مشيئة الله بدون الكتاب المقدس، لأن فيه أعلن الله ما هي مشيئته وخطة تدبيرة لنا نحن البشر، لأننا مقدسون في هذه المشية، التي أن لم نعيها ستظل حياتنا في تخبط، لأن مستحيل فصل إرادة الله في حياتي عن مشيئته في التدبير العام للخلاص، لأن كثيرين يهتمون بمعرفة الله عايز مني إيه في حياتي الشخصية، وما هي إرادته لي أنا، وما هو المنهج الذي ينبغي أسير وفقه لأحيا مع الله بالتزام وجدية، ويقتطعها لينظر لنفسه بدون أن يفهم مشيئة الله حسب التدبير لأجل الخلاص والمُعلن في الكتاب المقدس... 

وكلمة مشيئة الله في الكتاب المقدس لها سرها وآياتها المرتبطة بها ارتباط وثيق ففي أفسس الإصحاح الأول يقول القديس بولس الرسول :


   [ إذ *عرّفنا بسر مشيئته* حسب مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه، لتدبير ملء الأزمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح ما في السموات وما على الأرض في ذاك الذي فيه أيضاً نلنا نصيباً مُعيّنين سابقاً حسب قصد الذي *يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته*، لنكون لمدح مجده نحن الذين قد سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح. الذي فيه أيضاً أنتم إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه أيضاً إذ آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس، الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المقتنى لمدح مجده ] (أفسس 1: 9 – 14)
      فمشيئة الله مرتبطة ارتباط وثيق بشخص ربنا يسوع المسيح وعمله الخلاصي في حياتنا وقبولنا هذا العمل، وأن تتبعنا كل الآيات التي تتكلم عن مشيئة الله، ستصير واضحة لنا جداً بلا أدنى شك، وعلينا من خلال معرفة مشيئة الله بإعلان الكتاب المقدس أن نستوعب ونفهم أن مشيئة الله المعلنة في الكتاب المقدس لا تنفصل قط عن دعوته لنا التي ينبغي أن نقبلها بحريتنا الشخصية، لأن على الإنسان أن يتوافق مع دعوة الله بالطاعة بكامل حريته واختياره الحرّ، في ضوء معرفة سرّ مشيئة الله في المسيح يسوع وما يخص طريقه الشخصي حسب دعوة الله له من خلال هذه المشيئة التي أعلنها في قلبه بالروح على ضوء الإعلان الظاهر في الكتاب المقدس الذي يتكلم عن قصد الله حسب تدبير الخلاص ...​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2013)

عموماً من الناحية العملية، وفي الواقع العملي المُعاش يا إما تكون النفس خاضعة لله تماماً، فتكون هنا الذات البشرية غير مستقلة بذاتها أي ليس لها كيان مستقل عن الله، بل تكون إرادتها ومشيئتها هي مشيئته، وفي هذه الحالة فقط تكون مهيأة للوجود الدائم مع الله وبالله، أي في تذوق عميق لخبرة القديس بولس الرسول : [ مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيِّ ] 

وإما أن تكون النفس غير خاضعة لله، وذلك عندما تستقل بذاتها وبحريتها عن مشيئة الله في المسيح وإرادته وتعمل هواها وشهواتها وهذا واضح من رسالة أفسس الإصحاح الخامس، وهنا تكون الذات البشرية حية لذاتها ميتة عن الله الحي، ويُصبح لها وجود وكيان مستقل عن الله، ولكنه وجود في الشرّ وكيان قائم على الوهم المادي وتكون في بعدها عن الله هالكة لا محالة وهذا قصد القديس بولس بالجهل الواضح من أفعال النفس الحرة من الله ومرتبطة بعالم الشهوات الخبيثة، لذلك يقول الرسول:


   [FONT=&quot][ ولكن الكل إذا توبخ يظهر بالنور. لأن كل ما أُظهر فهو نور. لذلك يقول استيقظ أيها النائم وقم من الأموات فيُضيء لك المسيح، فانظروا كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق لا كجهلاء بل كحكماء، مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة. من أجل ذلك لا تكونوا أغبياء بل فاهمين ما هي مشيئة الرب. ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح ] (أفسس 5: 13 – 18) [/FONT]
والذي يجعلنا ندخل في عمق المعرفة لمشيئة الله لنا في ربنا يسوع وارتباط حياتنا بحياته هو تحرير النفس: [ إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تصيرون أحرار ] 
  ومن هذا المنطلق نستطيع أن نعي قول القديس أغسطينوس في اعترافاته: [ وقفت على قمة العالم حينما أحسست في نفسي أنني لا أشتهي شيئاً ولا أخاف شيئاً ]، وأن نستوعب سرّ المزمور 73، والذي يتكلم عن جهل الإنسان الذي يكتشفه من خلال فهم مشيئة الله لذك في نهاية المزمور يقول المرنم: 


[ برأيك تهديني وبعد إلى مجد تأخذني.من لي في السماء، ومعك لا أُريد شيئاً في الأرض... صخرة قلبي ونصيبي الله إلى الدهر. لأنه هوذا البُعداء عنك يبيدُون، تهلك كل من يزني عنك. أما أنا فالاقتراب إلى الله حسنٌ لي، جعلت بالسيد الرب ملجأي لأُخبِّر بكل صنائعك ] (مزمور 73: 24 - 28)


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2013)

طبعاً الكلام اللي قلته منهج عام وفيه النتيجة النهائية، ولكن ليس شرط أن يتم مرة واحده، لأن معرفة مشيئة الله بوضوح ليس شرط أن يتم مرة واحدة، لأن خضوع النفس لله بالكامل لكي تخضع كلياً لله بدون مشقة وبسهولة تامة، لا يأتي في لحظة أو ساعة ولا يوم حتى، بل قد يأخذ أيام وسنوات قد تقصر أو تطول، وكل هذا يتوقف على استمرارية الرغبة في التغيير وطلب نعمة الله ليلاً ونهاراً بالصلوات والأسهار والأصوام مع قراءة الكلمة باستمرار بغرض تنقية القلب وتطهير النفس، ويبدأ الإنسان في اكتشاف مشيئة الله في حياته يوماً بعد يوم تزداد وضوح.. فكل ما قلته سابقاً قفزت فيه بالنتائج النهائية لذلك كان لزاماً اضع هذا الرد الأخير لكي تتضح الأمور ولا يحدث لبس في الكلام...​


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يونيو 2013)

هناك ما يعرف ب الاتضاع
وهناك ما يعرف بصغر النفس
كيف نفرق بين الاتنين
جاوب واوعى تهرب هههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2013)

الاتضاع حالة روحية داخلية عين الإنسان فيها على المصلوب، يعرف فيها نفسه وأن في الله خلاصه، ويدرك عمل الله فيه وفي الآخرين، يعترف بشكر بعمل الله وما ناله من مواهب ويعمل بها، مع ثقة واضحة في النفس بدون تعالي على الآخرين أو الإقلال من شأنهم، ولا يخاف من أحد بل بكل شجاعة يواجه كل الأمور من حوله بكل قوة رجال الله مهما ما كانت معقدة أو فيها مشاكل، وحينما يُخطا يعترف بخطأه بكل شجاعة ويواجه الأمور بروح المحبة في الحق، ولا يدَّعي شيء لا يوجد عنده أو فيه...

أما صغر النفس حالة مرضية يشعر الإنسان فيها بالدونية، ويتعامل مع الآخرين كمغلوب على أمره مستسلماً للأمر الواقع متخذاً شكل الاتضاع زريعة لكي يهرب من مواجهة الأمور من حوله، وينكر عمل الله فيه ولا يعترف بما ناله من مواهب ويركز على أساس أنه خاطي وحش وغير مستحق وأقل من كل الناس ويعتذر على الفاضي والمليان سواء كان على خطأ أو صواب، أما المتضع فيركز على أنه الخاطي الذي أحبه الله في المسيح.. هذا باختصار شديد بدون تطويل...
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يونيو 2013)

مهو انا هجى اقولك انا معرفش اخدم وانا مليش القدرة و و و
هل هذا اتضاع ام صغر نفس؟
كيف تفرق


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> مهو انا هجى اقولك انا معرفش اخدم وانا مليش القدرة و و و
> هل هذا اتضاع ام صغر نفس؟
> كيف تفرق



طالما الله أعطى موهبة للإنسان، لابُدَّ من لأن يُتممها كما أراد الله بدون أن يزيد أو ينقص، لكن لو أخذ يقول هذا الكلام ذريعة بالاتضاع فهذا هروب من الخدمة، ولو قال في نفسه من أنا !! فأنا ولا حاجة وشعر بالدونية وأنه أقل من غيره، وانه يشعر بصغر نفس أمامهم، لأنه يرى نفسه أمام نفسه أنه حقير، فهنا يدخل في مرض صغر النفس الذي هو الدونية وتفسد حياته كلها ويحتاج لعلاج سريع، لأنه سيصنع مثل من أخذ الوزنة وطمرها ولم يربح بها...

عموماً التفريق بيجي منين بقى، من المخدع في الصلاة وقراءة الكلمة، والتشرب من النعمة الإلهية، لأن حينما يتلقف الإنسان النعمة يرتفع فوق ذاته ويرى أنه مات مع المسيح والرب هو الحي فيه، والله هو من أعطاه النعمة وهو ليس له فضل فيها، فيقوم وينهض ويخدم الله بكل شجاعة وجرأة مستسلماً لعمله واضعاً في قلبه أن يكرم سيده ولا يشعر بدونية أو أنه اقل من أحد بل يشعر أنه ممتلئ من الله فيعظمه ويمجده ويشكره، عالماً أنه الخاطي الذي أحبه يسوع وضمه في كنيسة ليكون عضواً حياً فيها، وينشد نشيد العذراء القديسة مريم بتواضع قلب ووداعة...

والتمييز الأكيد ما بين التواضع وصغر النفس هو وداعة القلب والمحبة الشديدة نحو الله والآخرين، ومواجهة الأمور بشجاعة في اتكال تام على قوة الله...
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 يوليو 2013)

طبعا بعد فترة انقطاع لازم نخش فسؤال عميق
وهو


> وكيف ندخل فى معرفة الذات الالهية


----------



## aymonded (23 يوليو 2013)

سلام لشخصك العزيز ​ أولاً معرفة الذات الإلهية لفظة فلسفية فكرية لا تليق أن نتحدث فيها لأن من يستطيع ان يدخل في معرفة ذات الله بفحص أو إدراك ليخرج لنا علم اسمه [ معرفة الذات الإلهية ]، لأن الإنسان دائماً ما يبحث عن ما يُشبع فضوله ويعطيه علم وفكر، لأن من يعرف تفاصيل الشيء يملكه، ولم ولن يقدر إنسان على أن يعرف الله في ذاته معرفة تامه، لكن ما نحن مدعوين إليه هو معرفة الله بالشركة والدخول إلى محضره، وهذا الدخول يحتاج ضمانه خاصة لكي لا نستطيع ان ندخل إليه، وايضاً لكي لا نُطرد من أمامه قط...


 [ فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع. طريقاً كرسه لنا حديثاً حياً بالحجاب أي جسده. وكاهن عظيم على بيت الله. لنتقدم بقلب صادق في يقين الإيمان مرشوشة قلوبنا من ضمير شرير ومغتسلة أجسادنا بماء نقي. لنتمسك بإقرار الرجاء راسخاً لأن الذي وعد هو أمين ] (عبرانيين 10: 19 - 23)
 وعلينا أن نعي ونعرف، أن المعرفة الفكرية العقلية ربما تُشبع فضول الإنسان ولكن لا تدخله في حياة شركة عملية تظهر في حياته، لأن ماذا ينفعني حينما أعرف أن الطعام يُفيد جسدي عالماً جميع أنواع الفيتامينات التي يحتويها باسمائها وتفاصيلها الشديدة، وأنا لا أستطيع أن أمد يدي وأتناول منه !!!
فالعالِم والمُدرس والمُفكر، ممكن أن يرسم الأنهار والمحيطات على ورق أو على حائط ويشرح عليه للطلاب العلم والمعرفة الخاصة به، ولكن لا يقدر أن يسقهيم من النهر الذي رسمه، بل كل من يسمعه وهو يتكلم سيظل عطشاً إلى أن يذهب ليرتوي من النبع نفسه؛ هكذا هي معرفة الله، فنحن لا نعرف عن الله بل نعرف الله شخص حي وحضور مُحيي بمكاشفه، بإعلان...
فالمعرفة الإلهية لا تأتي لنا بمجرد المعرفة العقلانية وملء الفكر وتكديسه بالمعلومات، بل نعرف الله بلقاء شخصي حي بإعلان الروح واستنارة الذهن لكي نرى بهاء المجد الإلهي مشرقاً علينا، فنتحرك نحوه ونرتوي من بره ونشرب فنكتسي ببهاء مجده ويشع فينا قداسة فتهرب من داخلنا الظلمة التي تظهر بغلبة الخطية والانتصار على الشرّ، وتظهر فينا محبة الله من كل القلب بتتميم الوصية، وظهور ثمار الروح من محبة وفرح وسلام ووداعة ولطق وطول أناة.. الخ...


 [ ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه ] (مزمور  34:  8)
 [ أيها العِطاش جميعاً هلموا إلى المياه والذي ليس له فضة تعالوا اشتروا وكلوا، هلموا اشتروا بلا فضة وبلا ثمن خمراً ولبناً ] (إشعياء  55:  1)
 [ طوبى للجياع والعِطاش إلى البرّ لأنهم يُشبعون ] (متى  5:  6)
 [ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة، هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس  4:  6)
لذلك أخي الحبيب لا تصدق أصحاب العلم والمعرفة الذين بلا شركة ولم يعرفوا مسيح القيامة والحياة بإعلان الروح، لأن كل من يقول على المسيح رب بدون شهادة الروح وإعلانه فهو يكذب، لأنه يتكلم عن مسيح ورب الكتب، وكل من ليس له صلاة ولقاء محبب مع عريس النفس فهو يكذب على نفسه أولاً وعلى الآخرين خادعاً أياهم أن له معرفة بالإلهيات، لكنه لا يعرف سوى وثن جامد في عقله، ينمو كل يوم حسب معرفته العقلية، لكنه يعيش في وهم معرفة الله ولكنه لم يعرفه بعد لأن الرسل حينما سلمونا المعرفة الإلهية لم يعطونا نظرية بل قال القديس يوحنا لنا وهي عينها شهادة الرسل:


[  الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نُخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح ] (1يوحنا 1: 3)
فكاذب كل من يتكلم عن الله ويحاول أن يُسلم التعليم للناس وهو لم يرى ولم يسمع ولم يكن له شركة لا مع الله ولا مع القديسين في النور لأنه مكتوب:


[  وهذا هو الخبر الذي سمعناه منه ونُخبركم به أن الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة. أن قلنا أن لنا شركة معه وسلكنا في الظلمة نكذب ولسنا نعمل الحق. ولكن أن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية ] (1يوحنا 1: 5 - 7)
فباطلة كل معرفة تخلو من برهان الروح والقوة لتصير مجرد علم للمعرفة الفكرية التي لا تنزل للقلب لتتحول لشركة وحياة مُعاشة على مستوى الواقع العملي التطبيقي لكي نرى السماويات برؤية القلب فنطلب ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس، مقدمين أنفسنا ذبيحة حية مرضية بعبادة عقلية واعية لأنه مكتوب: [ الرب من السماء أشرف على بني البشر لينظر هل من فاهم طالب الله ] (مزمور 14: 2)


[ فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم: أليس لهذا تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله ] (مرقس 12: 24)
[ وكلامي وكرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الانسانية المقنع بل ببرهان الروح والقوة ] (1كورنثوس 2: 4)
فالعلم الخالي من برهان الروح والقوة ينفخ ويجعل الإنسان يتكبر مثل الفرع الذي بلا ثمر تجده شامخاً متعالياً: [ العلم ينفخ ولكن المحبة تبني ] (1كورنثوس 8: 1)

​


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 سبتمبر 2013)

الشر الذى لست اريد اياه افعل..........
هنا نجد الانسان تحت مطرقتين
الشر يفعله>>>>1
هو لا يُريد>>>>2
نفهم من ذلك ان الانسان يُسيطر عليه امران
الروح القدس الذى يريد التوبة والنقاوة
وبين الروح الشيطانية التى تدفع الانسان الى الخطية


السؤال الان هو:ـ
1-لماذا ينتصر الروح الشرير فينا على الروح القدس الذى فينا(ان صح التعبير)او بمعنى اخر كيف ولماذا انا كانسان انصُر الروح الشرير ؟

2-كيف اقاوم الروح الشرير بالروح الحسن الذى داخلى


----------



## aymonded (2 سبتمبر 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> الشر الذى لست اريد اياه افعل..........
> هنا نجد الانسان تحت مطرقتين
> الشر يفعله>>>>1
> هو لا يُريد>>>>2
> ...



يخطأ البعض في تفسير هذه الفقرة في رسالة رومية 7 لأنهم يظنوا أن الرسول يتكلم عن حالة الإنسان بعد الإيمان أي هذه هي حياته في المسيح، لكنه بتكلم عن حالة الخاطي الذي لم يدخل بعد في سرّ الإيمان الحي وخبرة التوبة الحقيقية بتجديد النفس، اي هي حالة الإنسان الذي لم يبدأ الطريق بعد فهو لازال خارج الباب، أو ربما قريب منه ولكنه لم يدخل بعد، لأن هذا الإصحاح تمهيد قبل الإصحاح 8 في رومية والذي يشرح فيه أنه لم يعد هناك دينونة على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح، لأن الإنسان اصبح ألان له قانون روح الحياة لأنه غير خاضع لقانون الموت، لأن النعمة حاضرة معه، ولكن أحياناً يظل طفل في الحياة الروحية لا ينمو، لأن هناك مرض ما عطل نموه، بسبب عدم اهتمامه أن ياتي للنور بمواظبة لينسلخ عن طفولته ويتقدم في النعمة فينمو ليدخل في حالة الرجولة ليصير رجلاً في المسيح. لأن حينما ندخل في الطريق الروحي يكون هناك فينا الإنسان العتيق والإنسان الجديد، وهذا بختلف عن ما قاله الرسول لأنه يتكلم عن من لم ينال الإنسان الجديد بعد، فكل ما عنده هو العتيق الذي لا يقبل ما لروح الله ولا يستطيع إطلاقاً، غير لما يكون هناك قوة نور النعمة حاضرة مع النفس بعد التوبة وبداية الحياة مع الله وتبدأ الحرب الروحية.

فبالنسبة للإنسان الذي بدأ الحياة مع الله بسرّ النعمة التي تعمل في قلبه حسب عطية الله فأن النور الإلهي يشرق عليه [ طوبى للشعب العارفين الهتاف يا رب بنور وجهك يسلكون ] (مزمور 89: 15)، [ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6)
قتبدأ خطايا تموت وتهرب من الإنسان بالتمام، والبعض لم يصل إليه النور بعد، فحينما تشرق الشمس وتدخل من النافذة فأن الظلمة تتبدد، ولكن ليس بتمامها، لأنه يوجد أشياء في الغرفة لاوالت موجوده تحجب الشمس عن بعض الأماكن، وبعض الأشياء يوجد أسفلها أو رائها ظل، لذلك على الإٌنسان أن يُكثر ويُحسن الصلاة لكي يعطي الله بقدرته وعمل نعمته قوة الحرية لإرادة الإنسان لبتوافق مع النعمة بغرادته فييزح الأشياء التي تواري أو تضعف النور في نفسه وذلك حسب ما يوجهه الله بروحه الساكن فيه، لأن كلما يقترب الإنسان من الشمس ويسمح لنورها يدخل من نافذته فأنه تظل تتوغل فيه وكل يوم تُنير عليه أكثر فتبدأ الظلال تتلاشى وتدخل وتتوغل أشعتها كل يوم في الغرفة لكي تبدد الظلال لتصير نور والظلمة تصير ظلال، وهكذا كل يوم تُضيء الشمس أكثر وأكثر طالما الإنسان مواظب على أن يأتي ليستنير، لذلك مكتوب:


[ ولكم أيها المتقون اسمي تُشرق شمس البر والشفاء في أجنحتها ] (ملاخي 4: 2)
[ نظروا إليه واستناروا ووجوههم لم تخجل ] (مزمور 34: 5)
فماهي المشكلة التي تقابل الإنسان، أنه يخفض نظره من على شخص المسيح الكلمة ويبدأ في رثاء حاله وينحصر في مشكلة نفسه بدون ان يرفع نظره ليبصر ويرى نور الشمس، لأن النور الإلهي نور فائق يبدد كل ظلمة، لكن أن ظل الإنسان ينظر لحالة كمثل من ينظر لحجرته ويحزن على حالها لأنه مظلمة، ناسياً أو غير واعي أن يطلب ويسعى لشمس النهار لتُشرق عليه فتتبدد ظلمته، لأن لسان حالنا لابد ان يكون هكذا لأن هذه هي صلاتنا:


[ وعند ارتحال التابوت (الذي يعبر عن حضرة الله) كان موسى يقول: قم يا رب فلتتبدد أعداؤك ويهرب مبغضوك من أمامك (طبعاً صلاتنا الآن ان يتبدد شر الشيطان وكل الأعداء الروحانيين) ] (عدد 10: 35)
[ قم يا رب خلصني يا الهي لأنك ضربت كل اعدائي (الشياطين) على الفك هشمت أسنان الاشرار (لأن الشيطان كالأسد والله هشم اسنانه بصليبة لم يوعد له قوة ولا سلطان على أولاده المتمسكين بقوة عمله فيهم) ] (مزمور 3: 7)
[ قم يا رب بغضبك ارتفع على سخط مضايقي (الشيطان والخطية التي يعمل بها) وانتبه لي، بالحق أوصيت ] (مزمور 7: 6)
[ قم يا رب تقدمه أصرعه نج نفسي من الشرير بسيفك ] (مزمور 17: 13)
المهم أننا ننتبه أن تكون إرادتنا متوافقه مع عمل الله في داخلنا، لأن الله يُريد أن يعمل، لكن ما يعوق عمل الله فينا هي إرادتنا التي لا تُريد، لأن ساعات بنحب الظلمة أكثر من النور، لأن أحياناً تكون هناك خطية رابضة في قلب الإنسان لا يُريد ان يتخلى عنها، أو أن الله بنور الإنجيل يشاور على شيء الإنسان متعلق به (مع أنه ليس خطية) ويلح الله عليه ان يتخلى عنه من قلبه ويتركه، لكن الإنسان يحزن لأنه يحب هذا الشيء فيهرب من صوت الله لأنه لا يُريد ان يترك، لذلك حينما نظر الرب يسوع للغني الذي أتى إليه يسأله عن ماذا يفعل ليرث الحياة الأبدية، أحبه الرب وعرف أن الذي يعوق حياته هو أمواله التي يحبها ويتكل عليها، فقال له ان يتخلى عن كل أمواله لكنه مضى حزيناً ولم يستطع أن يتخلى عنها لأنه متعلِّق بها جداً، لذلك لم يستطع ان يتبع مسيح القيامة والحياة، فانفصل عنه وابتعد تماماً، لذلك مكتوب:


[ يا أورشليم يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إليها، كم مرة أردت أن أُجمع أولادك كما تُجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا ] (متى 23: 37)
[ لأن الله هو العامل فيكم أن تُريدوا وأن تعملوا من أجل المسرة ] (فيلبي 2: 13)
[ من أحب أباً أو أُماً أكثر مني فلا يستحقني، ومن أحب ابناً أو ابنة أكثر مني فلا يستحقني، ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني ] (متى 10: 37و 38)


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

يعنى ايه:ـ
احب الله من كل قلبى
وازاى اعمل كدة
وكيف اعرف انى احب الله؟


----------



## aymonded (18 سبتمبر 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يعنى ايه:ـ
> احب الله من كل قلبى
> وازاى اعمل كدة
> وكيف اعرف انى احب الله؟



محبة الله تبدأ باحتياجي إليه ووضع ثقتي في شخصه الحي التي تنمو يوماً بعد يوم، وهي تبدأ يثقتي في محبته التي تظهر في غفرانه [ ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويُطهرنا من كل إثم ] (1يوحنا 1: 9)، لذلك اتقدم بتوبة دائمة عند الشعور بأي خطأ ضد وصيته، ولي ثقة أنه يقبلني ويستحيل يخرجني خارجاً أو يطردني من محضره، بل يسمع لي وسيطهرني من كل خطاياي كل يوم...
ولكي تنمو المحبة ينبغي أن أحيا دائماً وباستمرار بالصلاة وطاعة الوصية التي يصحبها قوة لتسند ضعفي، لأن العلامة الوحيدة لكي أعرف إني أحب الله هو حفظ وصاياه، لأنه هو الذي قال: [ الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني، والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا أُحبه وأُظهر له ذاتي...  الذي لا يحبني لا يحفظ كلامي ] (يوحنا 14: 21و 24)
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 مارس 2014)

عُدنا

س:سؤال:ـ

كثيرا ما اتكلم معك وتقول لى:ـ


> لكي تنمو المحبة ينبغي أن أحيا دائماً وباستمرار بالصلاة



فما تعريفك ل الصلاة؟
وبعد اعطاء التعريف الصحيح للصلاة,كيف *اصل لتنفيذ *هذا التعريف؟


----------



## aymonded (2 مايو 2014)

أخي الحبيب الصلاة ليس لها تعريف معين لأنها في الأساس علاقة شركة قائمة على أبوة وبنوة في شخص المسيح الكلمة، وهي أساس الدخول في سر معرفة اللاهوت من جهة الخبرة اي الامتلاء من الله، ومن هنا يُصبح الإنسان لاهوتي حقيقي لأنه ممتلئ من الله، وبذلك تنمو المحبة وتشتعل في النفس بقوة، لأن الله محبة وحينما تمتلئ منه نفوسنا تشتعل محبة، وعلى قدر إشراق النور على نفسي في الصلاة على قدر ما اشبع من الله الحي فامتلئ بالمحبة المنسكبة بالروح القدس المعطى لي...

ولكي أصل لهذا اقدم توبة حينما تظهر كلمة الله بنورها عيب قلبي الخفي، فاعترف فوراً امام الله واتوب واطلب قوة نعمته لكي اتنقى لكي أعاين مجده واتشرب منه فافرح وامتلئ، والصلاة سهلة لو انا قارئ الإنجيل وحي به، لأن نطقي في الصلاة لازم يكون على مستوى الإنجيل بالإيمان واستعداد دائم بالطاعة...​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مايو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> على قدر ما اشبع من الله الحي فامتلئ بالمحبة *المنسكبة بالروح القدس المعطى لي...*​


 *[FONT=&quot]فيه ناس بتعمل بروح المحبة والعطاء و بلا مقابل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهم ليسوا على أى دين ... ومنهم أيضاً مسلمين كثيرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل الروح القُدس تعمل فيهم أيضاً ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلإن كانت ... مِنْ مِنْ هى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولإن لم تكن فما هو الذى " يعمل فيهم " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (2 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فيه ناس بتعمل بروح المحبة والعطاء و بلا مقابل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهم ليسوا على أى دين ... ومنهم أيضاً مسلمين كثيرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل الروح القُدس تعمل فيهم أيضاً ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلإن كانت ... مِنْ مِنْ هى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولإن لم تكن فما هو الذى " يعمل فيهم " ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



المحبة المنكسبة من الله بالروح القدس تنقل الإنسان من الظلمة للنور وترفعه للمستوى الإلهي وتظهر عملياً في حب الوصية التي من الله وفي محبة الأعداء والبذل لأجل الآخرين، بل وتجعل النفس تحب الله بشدة وتسلك حسب مقاصد الله التي تُعلن سراً في داخل القلب مع وجود قوة من الله للتنفيذ، ودية تختلف تماماً عن المحبة الإنسانية العادية الموجودة في إنسانيتنا العادية، لأننا مخلوقين طبيعياً على صورة الله ومثالة من جهة الميل الطبيعي نحو الحق والخير والصلاح والمحبة من نحو بعضنا البعض، مثل محبة الأم لأولادها أو الأب لأولاده أو الأخ بأخيه أو الصديق لصديقة.. الخ، مع انها ممكن أن تتغير وتتبدل بتأثير الآخرين من حولنا علينا سلباً أو إيجاباً، لكن ما لا يقدر الإنسان عليه أن يحب عدوة أو حتى يقدر على أن يحب الله المحبة التي تجعله يرتفع للمستوى الإلهي الفائق بثبات واستمرار مهما ما كانت المشاكل والمعطلات وكثرة الضيقات... 
فالمحبة التي من الله بالروح القدس لا تتغير أو تتبدل حسب الظروف بل تزداد قوة وعمق مع الوقت والأيام...
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 سبتمبر 2014)

عُدنا
قول لى تعريفك للشخص  اللاهوت


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2014)

ممكن توضيح يا غالي لأن الكلمة كده مش مفهومة !!!


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (28 سبتمبر 2014)

*ممكن يكون قصده الشخص اللاهوتى ..​*


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2014)

هو لو كان القصد "الشخص اللاهوتي" فتعريفة الصحيح هو "المُصلي"، طبعاً مش أي صلاة بل صلاة الإيمان والمحبة في التقوى، لأن لقاء الله، هو لقاء لاهوتي بالدرجة الأولى، وعلى قدر تشبع النفس بالله وانفتاحها عليه بتتشرب باللاهوت، لأنها بتتغير لتلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح، فالإنسان هنا بيشبع من الله، ومن خلال هذه الخبرة وبموهبة الروح يستطيع الإنسان أن يُعبِّر عن الله بصيغ وتعابير حسب ما يعطيه الروح من حكمة وفهم في كل شيء...​


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 سبتمبر 2014)

لا استفيض بلاش التقطير


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2014)

مهو يا غالي مش مسألة تقطير، هو تركيز لنصل للهدف السليم، ومش لازم نكتب باستفاضة، لأن خير الكلام ما قل ودل...


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 سبتمبر 2014)

يا سبحان الله
متتعبنيش معاك


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2014)

اتعبك في ايه بس مهو ده الشخص اللاهوتي الحقيقي، وكمان يلزم يكون واخد موهبة من الله علشان يقدر يتكلم ببرهان الروح والقوة...


----------



## aymonded (2 أكتوبر 2014)

اللاهوتي – في الأساس – إنسان يتنفس نسائم الحياة في محضر الإله الحي، يعيش في لقاء دائم ومستمر، فيستنير ويزداد نور من الله الذي يُشرق على قلبه وفكره بنوره الحلو،  فيمتلئ من حياته ويشعر بقوة غلبة الموت ويتذوق خبرة التغيير والتجديد  المستمر الظاهر في التغلب على ضعفاته بسهولة لأنه ينال دائماً قوة من الله  في هذا اللقاء المجيد المُحبب لنفسه جداً​


----------



## سرجيوُس (14 يناير 2015)

عُدنا


----------



## سرجيوُس (14 يناير 2015)

مشرفنا الجميل:
كلمنا عن حبك انت الى الله


----------



## aymonded (14 يناير 2015)

هو انت بتدخل في موضوع يصعب الكلام عنه، ليه بقى، لأن كل واحد فينا الله بيتعامل معاه بطريقة خاصة، والتعبير عن الحب نفسه بيختلف من شخص لآخر حسب ما يعطيه هو لله عن حب، وما يطلبه الله منه فيطيع لأن عنده إيمان حي عامل بالمحبة...

ولكن كل اللي قادر أقوله، أن المحبة الحقيقية بتبان مع الزمن، في طاعة الوصية والصوت الإلهي، وكل ده أساسه عمل نعمة ومبادرة من الله، يعني في النهاية كل عملنا أننا فقط نستجيب، وتظل حياتنا نداءات واستجابات مستمرة تجعلنا ننمو في النعمة والحق ونتشبع من المحبة الإلهية، وتنعكس المحبة في خدمتنا وقبولنا للآخر في المحبة بحكمة ووعي وإدراك ماذا نفعل، لأن لا يوجد محبة بدون حكمة لو كانت فعلاً المحبة من الله مش من مجرد عاطفة ومشاعر إنسانية فقط، لأن المشاعر الإنسانية متقلبة، لكن المحبة المنسكبة بالروح القدس لا تتقلب ولا تتغير أو تتبدل بل تزداد دوماً ولا تتوقف، والمحبة في هذه الحالة تصدق كل شيء من الله، وتفحص بإفراز كل شيء من الناس... ده باختصار اللي اقدر اقوله يا غالي...
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يناير 2015)

اقف كثيرا امام شخصية بولس الرسول
فكيف لشخص ان يصل الى درجة من المحبة يقدر ان يقول ويشعر انه مستعد ان يضحى بنفسه ويحرم من اجل احباءه؟
او يعطيهم روحه بدل الانجيل


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2015)

سرجيوُس قال:


> اقف كثيرا امام شخصية بولس الرسول
> فكيف لشخص ان يصل الى درجة من المحبة يقدر ان يقول ويشعر انه مستعد ان يضحى بنفسه ويحرم من اجل احباءه؟
> او يعطيهم روحه بدل الانجيل؟
> 
> (حول هل تسمعنى)



شوف يا غالي، الموضوع كله يتوقف على حياة الشركة مع الله، فكل ما الإنسان تتعمق رؤيته لمحبة الله ويتشرب منها يجد نفسه أنه بيبيع كل شيء بسهوله ويتبع المسيح الرب حياته ويترك كل شيء لأنه يسقط منه بدون عناء، ثم بسهولة يخدم ويُريد ان يعطي ويقدم خبرته اللي عاشها مع المسيح الرب، لأن محبة الله تدفعه دفعاً في أن يبذل ذاته ويقدم فرح الحياة للجميع، ولما يعطي يعطي الإنجيل المحفور والمنحوت في قلبه، لأنه هو نفسه يصير إنجيل مقروء من جميع الناس، لأن الإنجيل بشارة الحياة صار فيه وهو معه واحد، فلما يُعطي فهو يعطي الإنجيل الحي بسيرة مقدسة شريفة خطها فيه روح المسيح القيامة والحياة...
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يناير 2015)

> ولما يعطي يعطي الإنجيل المحفور والمنحوت في قلبه،





> فلما يُعطي فهو يعطي الإنجيل الحي



عجبنى التعبير دا
هل ترى ان بولس الرسول عندما قال اعطيكم روحى كان يقصد الانجيل الحى العملى؟


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 يناير 2015)

سؤال روحي انا اخي يصغرني سنة واحدة وهو مصر على تجاهلي وعدم السؤال عني وعن حالتي المرضية الصعبة التي انا بامس الحاجة لها وعندما نتقابل في بيته يتجاهلني انا واخيه الصغير الذي يصغره ثمان سنوات ووالدتي يتجاهلنا ثلاثتنا وكانه لا يعرفنا ومشغول بزوجته واهل زوجته فقط وانا غفرت له من كل قلبي لانه يكرهني من صغره ويكره اخيه الصغير لانه افضل منه من حيث الشهادة الجامعية ويكره والدته منذ صغره ولا نتلاقى الا في المناسبات كالاعياد واخر مناسبة ابنته بلغ عمرها خمس سنوات الكل مدعو لعيد ميلاده. ما عدا نحن عائلته ماذا نفعل معه وهو مصر على هذه التصرفات واعطيناه فرصة سبعة سنين وهو هو لم يتغير ماذا نفعل معه؟


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2015)

سرجيوُس قال:


> عجبنى التعبير دا
> هل ترى ان بولس الرسول عندما قال اعطيكم روحى كان يقصد الانجيل الحى العملى؟



بولس بيتكلم بروح الأبوة اللي فيها الأب بيعطي ذاته بروح الإنجيل، لأنه مستعد للبذل حتى الموت لأجل من يخدمهم، لأن الله أعطاه هبة الأبوة... وهو طبعاً إنجيل مقروء من الجميع...
​


----------



## aymonded (27 يناير 2015)

Jesusslave قال:


> سؤال روحي انا اخي يصغرني سنة واحدة وهو مصر على تجاهلي وعدم السؤال عني وعن حالتي المرضية الصعبة التي انا بامس الحاجة لها وعندما نتقابل في بيته يتجاهلني انا واخيه الصغير الذي يصغره ثمان سنوات ووالدتي يتجاهلنا ثلاثتنا وكانه لا يعرفنا ومشغول بزوجته واهل زوجته فقط وانا غفرت له من كل قلبي لانه يكرهني من صغره ويكره اخيه الصغير لانه افضل منه من حيث الشهادة الجامعية ويكره والدته منذ صغره ولا نتلاقى الا في المناسبات كالاعياد واخر مناسبة ابنته بلغ عمرها خمس سنوات الكل مدعو لعيد ميلاده. ما عدا نحن عائلته ماذا نفعل معه وهو مصر على هذه التصرفات واعطيناه فرصة سبعة سنين وهو هو لم يتغير ماذا نفعل معه؟



حلو جداً أنكم تغفروا له حسب الوصية، لكن ان لم يكن بيحترم أمه ويكرمها فيجب عليها أن تتجنبه ولكن تصلوا من أجله، لأنه لا يصح أن يزدري بها قط، ولازم يكون لها كرامة خاصة، لكن ان كان يحتقرها ويزدري بها فلا ينبغي أن تذهب إليه لأن النتيجة معروفة لكنها تحبه وتستمروا جميعاً تصلوا من أجله وتحفظوا المحبة... لكن حسب الإنجيل لو مش راضي يسمع منكم اجتنبوه إلى أن يتب ويقدر قيمتكم، ولكن لا تكفوا عن الصلاة لأجله، وان كان له احتياج خاص سددوه بالمحبة في هدوء...
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على الرد البليغ والملئ حكمة ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح ومباركة اناملك الرائعة قلم رب المجد يسوع المسيح
ولكنني معلش مش هاطولها على حضرتك انا نذرت نفسي ان اصبح راهبة عندما يتزوج اخي الصغير في المستقبل على شرط ان كانت زوجة اخي المستقبلية تكرم امي المسنة
والسؤال هو هل استطيع التراجع عن نذري لان والدتي واخي الصغير يحتاجونني وبالاخص والدتي لا تستطيع التكلم ولا الفهم ولا كيف تتعامل مع الاخرين بسبب اللغة هنا ومعتمدة اعتمادا كليا علي انا هل هذا يعفيني من النذر الذي نذرته لنفسي وماذا يجب علي ان افعل


----------



## aymonded (28 يناير 2015)

Jesusslave قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الرد البليغ والملئ حكمة ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح ومباركة اناملك الرائعة قلم رب المجد يسوع المسيح
> ولكنني معلش مش هاطولها على حضرتك انا نذرت نفسي ان اصبح راهبة عندما يتزوج اخي الصغير في المستقبل على شرط ان كانت زوجة اخي المستقبلية تكرم امي المسنة
> والسؤال هو هل استطيع التراجع عن نذري لان والدتي واخي الصغير يحتاجونني وبالاخص والدتي لا تستطيع التكلم ولا الفهم ولا كيف تتعامل مع الاخرين بسبب اللغة هنا ومعتمدة اعتمادا كليا علي انا هل هذا يعفيني من النذر الذي نذرته لنفسي وماذا يجب علي ان افعل



سلام لشخصك العزيز المحبوب من الله
أولاً تكريس النفس بكاملها لله الحي، ممكن ييجي يا إما عن طريق نذر النفس باختيار شخصي، أو نتيجة لدعوة الله لهدف هو اللي محدده وعايزة من الإنسان، لو دعوة شخصية من الله لهدف معين، الإنسان عليه أن يطيع الله ويترك أباه وأُمه وكل شيء لأجله، أما لو كان عن اختيار شخصي، فممكن يحدث تكريس للرب بالتمام بلا زواج، وفي نفس الوقت تكريم وتبجيل وخدمة الأم أو الأب أو خدمة أي حد محتاج، وهي خدمة عظيمة للغاية لأن فيها بذل وعطاء فائق، وهذا هو بذل المحبة... 
لذلك الله قال أكرم اباك وامك، والرسول قال اننا لازم نطيع والدينا في الرب، وطبعاً اي شيء خارج الرب أي عكس وصاياه أو دعوته ليَّ على نحوٍ خاص لا نسمع لأنه ينبغي أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس، مهما من كانوا هم... فانظري لقلبك ودعوته الخاصة ونفذيها حسب ما يتناسب مع دعوتك الشخصية او إحساسك ورغبتك الحسنة....
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 فبراير 2015)

اولاً:اشكرك على تعبك
ثانياً:بماذا تصف بولس الرسول؟
ثالثاً:كيف يصل الانسان الى تلك المرحلة,واقصد مرحلة بولس الرسول الذى كان يشكر الله التى ليست له بل للاخرين(رو5:1)


----------



## aymonded (6 فبراير 2015)

سرجيوُس قال:


> اولاً:اشكرك على تعبك
> ثانياً:بماذا تصف بولس الرسول؟
> ثالثاً:كيف يصل الانسان الى تلك المرحلة,واقصد مرحلة بولس الرسول الذى كان يشكر الله التى ليست له بل للاخرين(رو5:1)



بولس الرسول بصراحة لا يوصف ولكن بتعبير الكتاب المقدس هو إناء مختار، بَّناء حكيم، أب حقيقي، رسول الأمم، معلن له سرّ الكنيسة، واضع أساس التعليم بالروح القدس حسب النعمة المُعطاه لهُ... بصراحة مش هاقدر اوصفه بتدقيق، لأن عمل الله فيه واضح لا يختلف عليه اثنين...

أما بلوغ مرحلة البذل التام في المحبة تأتي بعد النضوج الروحي والثبات في المسيح بالتعليم، لأن لما ينمو برّ الإيمان والإنسان يحيا في التقوى ويثمر الروح القدس ثمر المحبة، فأنه طبيعياً وبلا جهد ينسى حاجته ويركز في حاجة إخوته في الجسد الواحد، لكن مرحلة بولس تختلف لأنها عطية خاصة، عطية الصلاة لأجل الآخرين ببذل فائق، وهي تحتاج بالطبع روح أبوة حقيقية التي كان يحملها القديس بولس الرسول بشكل خاص للغاية ومُميز، وهي عطية الله...
​


----------

